# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März



## xfishbonex

:g Nun wird es aber mal Zeit :g Das wir alle mal wieder was Silbernes zu gesicht bekommen  ich werde Morgenfrüh den anfang machen 
Ich Wünsche euch viel Glück und haut endlich mal was raus wieder 
lg andre


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

na,andre......dann mal los.....#h
ich wünsche dir tight lines........|wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ebenso #h

Und vergiss die Fusselrute nicht in *W*ester*H*ever!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo Leute 

Wo? Insel 
Womit? Fliegenklatsche 
Wind? 3-4 nord ost #q 
Wasser? schweine kalt und glas klar
Fisch? Null nur ne dicke rote nase  
Warum? Irgenwan müssen die schweine ja mal unterland kommen 

sonstiges : es war geil #6donnerstag gehts weiter :m
lg andre


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin, moin sportsfreunde...
ich war am klinkum in neustadt...zum kiebitzen was am und im wasser los ist....war zwar kalt am,...und ich denke auch im wasser.....aber egal....
...es standen zwei mutige in den wellen und fischten...mit der spinrute.....
als ich auf deren höhe war am strand......bog sich von einem die rute gewaltig.....und es brach hektik aus.....sein kumpel stellte das fischen ein und zog den kescher vom rücken ich stieg auf die buhne und konnte einen sehr,sehr schönen drill erleben.....am ufer sah ich das ergebnis......78 cm....11pfd....blitzeblank und kompakt.....keine zerfranzten flossen oder verletzungen......der war nicht zum laichen....könnte ich mir vorstellen...oder sehr zeitig....aber das ist bei allen größen fischen so....
die beiden angler waren aus neustadt....köder war ein gladsax-wobbler,den sie...ÜBERBISSEN hatte der wurde voll genommen.....der beste fisch den ich seit langen gesehen habe eine echte schönheit......tight lines....


----------



## daniel_

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nicht schlecht, von so einem Fang träume ich auch...



Küstenhunter schrieb:


> moin, moin sportsfreunde...
> ich war am klinkum in neustadt...zum kiebitzen was am und im wasser los ist....war zwar kalt am,...und ich denke auch im wasser.....aber egal....
> ...es standen zwei mutige in den wellen und fischten...mit der spinrute.....
> als ich auf deren höhe war am strand......bog sich von einem die rute gewaltig.....und es brach hektik aus.....sein kumpel stellte das fischen ein und zog den kescher vom rücken ich stieg auf die buhne und konnte einen sehr,sehr schönen drill erleben.....am ufer sah ich das ergebnis......78 cm....11pfd....blitzeblank und kompakt.....keine zerfranzten flossen oder verletzungen......der war nicht zum laichen....könnte ich mir vorstellen...oder sehr zeitig....aber das ist bei allen größen fischen so....
> die beiden angler waren aus neustadt....köder war ein gladsax-wobbler,den sie...ÜBERBISSEN hatte der wurde voll genommen.....der beste fisch den ich seit langen gesehen habe eine echte schönheit......tight lines....


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Na wenn die Temperaturen hier so bleiben, wirds wohl auch ein sehr ruhiger Fängetrööt im März


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wo? Insel
> Womit? Fliegenklatsche
> Wind? 3-4 nord ost #q
> Wasser? schweine kalt und glas klar
> Fisch? Null nur ne dicke rote nase
> Warum? Irgenwan müssen die schweine ja mal unterland kommen
> 
> sonstiges : es war geil #6donnerstag gehts weiter :m
> lg andre


 
Zur Insel kommen die erst viel später Andre.Du mußt dahin fahren wo sie sich jetzt aufhalten,an die Süßwassereinläufe....Wo das wärmere Wasser reinläuft.Da gibt's doch genug Strände die Du kennst Alter.Jetzt hauen die sich schön die Wanne voll dort wo Futter ist.


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ küstenhunter:

das freut mich für den fänger. wundere dich jedoch nicht, wenn die von dir so geposteten angelplätze in nächster zeit überlaufen sind. vor allem jetzt, da sonst nicht viel an der küste läuft, sind solche beiträge quasi die navi-eingabe für viele übermotivierte. hätte auch "osthostein" gereicht (siehe zacharias-zander). ich selbst bin oft an diesem strandabschnitt. er ist zwar nicht so fischig wie viele andere hotspots, man hat aber meistens viel platz, weil sich selten hierher ein angler verirrt. so wars bis jetzt zumindest.
Aber über den sinn bzw. unsinn von präzisen ortsangaben wurde, denke ich, in diesem forum oft genug diskutiert und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. ich wollts nur nochmal erwähnt haben.
übrigens, im WH läufts momentan richtig gut .

greetz


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Da wir Sa. mal die Sonne sehen #6dürfen werde ich mal aufn Weg nach DK machen.
Hier is ja alles überlaufen auf Grund der Ortsangaben im AB!

Ich wünsch euch viel Petri wenn ihr los kommt!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So, jetzt nochmal richtig....

Wann: 03.03.11 9-13Uhr30
Wer: xfishbonex, der Baron und ich
Wo:OH
Wetter: Saukalt, zuerst sind die Rutenringe immer zugefroren, ansonsten  bedeckt und leicht neblig und zum Ende hin klarte es ein weing auf
Wind:Fast nicht vorhanden
Fänge: Die beiden Jungs leider nichts und ich auch nur eine Lüdde , die wieder schwimmt...
Fangköder:Snaps 25g grün/gelb

Sonstiges:Wir hatten den ganzen Tag so gut wie keine Fischkontakte, ein anderer am Strand hat aber ordentlich abgesahnt...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Achja....Dickes Danke Schön an Andre für die geilen Fliegen !!!#6#6#6


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@holgerson

 Nimm Dir ein paar Plätze zum Ausweichen mit. Ich war am Mittwoch bei Arosund und Halk, nahe Haderslev. Drei von vier Straßen zum Strand waren durch Schneeverwehungen unpassierbar.

  Petri Heil #6


  Andreas


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> @ küstenhunter:
> 
> das freut mich für den fänger. wundere dich jedoch nicht, wenn die von dir so geposteten angelplätze in nächster zeit überlaufen sind. vor allem jetzt, da sonst nicht viel an der küste läuft, sind solche beiträge quasi die navi-eingabe für viele übermotivierte. hätte auch "osthostein" gereicht (siehe zacharias-zander). ich selbst bin oft an diesem strandabschnitt. er ist zwar nicht so fischig wie viele andere hotspots, man hat aber meistens viel platz, weil sich selten hierher ein angler verirrt. so wars bis jetzt zumindest.
> Aber über den sinn bzw. unsinn von präzisen ortsangaben wurde, denke ich, in diesem forum oft genug diskutiert und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. ich wollts nur nochmal erwähnt haben.......
> übrigens, im WH läufts momentan richtig gut .
> 
> greetz


moin moin....ich glaube an der ganzen holsteinischen ostseeküste..es wohl keinen hot spot mehr gibt....#d
alleine was die schreibende zunft in den letzten jahren am sonderheften und angelführern gedruckt hat ließen unsere strände in schleswig-holstein ...(wie es in macpom ist weiß ich nicht)...anglertechnisch ...EXPLODIEREN...:c
ich denke nicht das am klinikum jeden tag solche fische aus den fluten kommen oder überhaupt in der lübecker bucht#d
diese fischgröße ist auch auf bornholm oder fünen beim küstenfischen nicht alltäglich,da ich lange jahre in neustadt wohnte und ich die ecken dort teilweise vor bzw.nach der arbeit befischte....und an den kennzeichen HH,PI,HL,RZ,LG,NMS,...und aus den restlichen bundesländern.....sehen dürfte ist das doch kein geheimtipp mehr...ist es doch egal ob man sagt wo,man fängt oder gefangen würde....finde ich tight lines.....#h


----------



## RenéK.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@Küstenhunter hast mein M (Münchner)Kennzeichen vergessen grins

Petri an den Fänger vieleicht liest Er ja mit!!


----------



## daniel_

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



RenéK. schrieb:


> @Küstenhunter hast mein M (Münchner)Kennzeichen vergessen grins
> 
> Petri an den Fänger vieleicht liest Er ja mit!!



Und mein SHG Kennzeichen auch;-)


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

da gibts nur eins... erzählt einfach von einem spot wo fast gar nichts geht, dass ihr was riesiges rausgeholt habt und dann fahren dort alle hin und schon ist euer lieblings hot spot wieder leer! ^^
ich denke beim angeln greift man lieber auf eigene erfahrungen zurück... hab schon fische an orten gefangen, da fragt man sich wo kommen die denn her...^^ einfach weil man dort schon immer ist und ale tricks dort kennt... fische der gleichen art entwickeln auf dauer ja auch ein eigenständiges fressverhalten an unterschiedlichen orten...

deswegen auch ruhig mal an angeblich tote spots gehen... auch da gibt es mit sicherheit fische... ihr müsst nur herausfinden wie ihr sie überlisten könnt und sie an gerade euern hacken gehen! ^^


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Und mein SHG Kennzeichen auch;-)



Und mein GF Kennzeichen auch


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> deswegen auch ruhig mal an angeblich tote spots gehen... auch da gibt es mit sicherheit fische... ihr müsst nur herausfinden wie ihr sie überlisten könnt und sie an gerade euern hacken gehen! ^^



Recht hast Du #6

Ich geh auch nicht mehr an Hotspots, wenn ich nicht muss. Ist mir zuviel Geschepper, Hektik, Rochieren, Dazwischendrängeln, Einreihen und oft auch Bad Vibes :q

Außerdem fange ich lieber selber eine 50er, als eine 65er beim Nachbarn zu bewundern (auch wenn das für sich auch schon imposant ist #h).


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



RenéK. schrieb:


> @Küstenhunter hast mein M (Münchner)Kennzeichen vergessen grins
> 
> Petri an den Fänger vieleicht liest Er ja mit!!


grins,....auch die mit einem M am anfang in den kennzeichen,
...habe ich gesehen....glaub aber nicht viele.......es sei denn das
es mietwagen waren....(SIXT,läßt grüßen) |wavey:...tight lines


----------



## astratrinker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

OD ist auch dabei


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Und mein GF Kennzeichen auch



Und das GÜ Kennzeichen auch:q


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

genau,...und das nur für 10 euro...im jahr.......#6
das nennt man doch günstiges...SALMONIDENFISCHEN...vor der haustür.....#h....tight lines


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wenn ich das hier so lese...
Mit wieviel Anglern steht Ihr denn im Schnitt so im Wasser?


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese...
> Mit wieviel Anglern steht Ihr denn im Schnitt so im Wasser?


hallo,...ich habe mich davor mit nicht vielen ins wasser gestellt,
...darum ging ich vor oder nach der arbeit zum fischen in der neustädter bucht......mit den jahren wurde es halt immer gedrängter um neustadt ,...kalle von kalles angelshop und einheimische (auch ich)....fischten in bliesdorf vor ca.12 jahren 
fast alleine es ging dann los das hansi stamm der eigentürmer des grundstücks wo man super parken könnte eine schranke vor seinem eigenturm aufstellte.....um dem einhalt zu gebieten......alles völlig überlaufen um neustadt ....und die stellen kennt echt jeder.....tight lines


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

und ich werde noch Bustouren  anbieten statt Heizdecken fangfrische Mefos zum selberangeln#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> und ich werde noch Bustouren  anbieten statt Heizdecken fangfrische Mefos zum selberangeln#6




#6|good:#6, würde gerne in das Geschäft mit einsteigen...


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> #6|good:#6, würde gerne in das Geschäft mit einsteigen...


ist gar nicht so abwegig.......warten wir mal ab was die zukunft bringt......vill. nicht so kraß aber so wie es in heiligenhafen ist.......nur übers wochenende.......die anfänge sind da....TAG DER MEERFORELLE.....#6#h#h#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

ich glaube es wird zuviel Panik geschoben es ist genug Fisch für alle da ,nur keine Missgunst und wir haben hunderte Küstenkilometer also auch Platz und alle haben das gleiche recht Ihren Fisch zufangen .Angeln kann so einfach sein #6


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ich glaube es wird zuviel Panik geschoben es ist genug Fisch für alle da ,nur keine Missgunst und wir haben hunderte Küstenkilometer also auch Platz und alle haben das gleiche recht Ihren Fisch zufangen .Angeln kann so einfach sein #6


so,meinte ich das nicht,....es ging am anfang über das AUSPLAUDERN VON AKTUELLEN FÄNGEN, ich bin kein neider jede forelle an der küste ist hart erarbeitet.......seit jahresanfang....egal wo.....an der küste....|wavey:....tight lines


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Bustouren? Wo gibt das Karten? Bin das Alleinreiten zur Küste überdrüssig.

Das Fischen auf MeFo wird auch durch die Medien und Industrie immer bekannter geworden.
Ein Fisch, der vor einigen Jahren fast auf der roten Liste stand, ist in einen anderen Mittelpunkt geraten.

Ach ja, fast vergessen: FRI muss noch auf die Liste


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Bustouren? Wo gibt das Karten? Bin das Alleinreiten zur Küste überdrüssig.
> 
> Das Fischen auf MeFo wird auch durch die Medien und Industrie immer bekannter geworden.
> Ein Fisch, der vor einigen Jahren fast auf der roten Liste stand, ist in einen anderen Mittelpunkt geraten.
> 
> Ach ja, fast vergessen: FRI muss noch auf die Liste


na,dann starte einen aufruf.......den bus bekommst du voll.....#h.....bin ich mir sicher....#a...stimmt mit der roten liste......absolut.....doch wir haben keinen selbsterhalten stamm in der lübecker bucht....wir geben noch immer laichhilfen....die trutten sind zwar wieder angesiedelt ,aber noch lange nicht reproduzierend....davon steht nichts in den angelzeitungen und angelführern.....egal wir driften vom eige.lichen thema ab...tight lines|wavey:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Gestern 15-17 Uhr Lübecker Bucht. Wind 2 NNO, 0°C. Diverses Blech.
Fische::c, also keine.

Aber irgendwann wird es schon wärmer werden :k


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Werde diesen Samstag (also heute) auch endlich mal die Saison einläuten!
Werd mir mal anschauen ob Sierksdorf wirklich noch überlaufener ist als 2010 .Wer nen Typen mit Abu-Watjacke,Behr Watbüx,Jorgenson Kescher, Berkley Umhängetasche,Skelli-Rute und Rarenium Rolle allein in den Fluten stehen sieht darf mich gern zu ner Leistungspause einladen:vik:
Werde wohl so gegen 11 am Wasser sein und ich hoffe mal das der ein oder andere Fisch am Spot auftaucht und das die bis zu 6 angesagten Windstärken die Schönwetterangler zuhaus bleiben lassen.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> ...... allein in den Fluten stehen ......



Hey Tobi......ich drück Dir die Daumen dafür, aber glaube nicht wirklich daran


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Auch wir von der Nordsee betreiben einige Projekte für Lachs und MeFo.
Nur, im Wattenmeer ist das Spinnfischen nicht ganz easy und die Flüsschen mit Laichaufstieg sind nicht jedem zugänglich bzw die Fischwaid untersagt.


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Auch wir von der Nordsee betreiben einige Projekte für Lachs und MeFo.
> Nur, im Wattenmeer ist das Spinnfischen nicht ganz easy und die Flüsschen mit Laichaufstieg sind nicht jedem zugänglich bzw die Fischwaid untersagt.


das ist doch schön das an der westküste etwas für unsere silberlackierten freunde gemacht wird.....chapeu #6
das was ich nicht verstehe ist ...das es bei euch nicht für jedermann(,bitte versteht mich nicht falsch) zugänglich ist (meine nicht das fischen in flüssen oder bächen)..da gibt es bei uns auch fischschongebiete...
aber das an der schleswig-holstein. ostseeküste jeder( wieder nicht falsch verstehen,....gönne jeden seine maßige  forelle oder größer) für ganz kleines geld fischen kann,...ich meine(auch einige in meinen angelverein) es wäre eine blinker- oder salmonidenkarte angebracht auch für einheimische angler......könnte man viel machen rund um die meerforellenaufstiegshilfe....tight lines...|wavey:


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

sorry männers, wollte echt keine diskussion über das "ausplaudern von fängen" lostreten. auch ich gönne jedem seinen fisch. vor allem jetzt ist jeder fang hart erkämpft. und das ist ja der punkt: wenn schon die sogenannten hotspots so überlaufen sind , freut man sich umso mehr an einem unscheinbaren platz einen fisch zu erwischen. wird sowas gepostet, dann ist der platz die nächsten tage meistens stärker besucht. aber dieses phänomen dürfte euch allen bekannt sein.

@küstenhunter:

auch ich bin damals in den genuss gekommen an fast leeren stränden rund um neustadt zu angeln. war schon schön in brodau mit dem auto bis an die steilküste ranzufahren. genauso in neustadt, holmer weg bis ans wasser ran.  lang ists her. warscheinlich sind wir uns schon öfter übern weg gelaufen. hab auch bis vorm ca. halben jahr in neustadt gewohnt und kenn die strände und deren entwicklung unter dem aspekt befischungsdruck sehr gut.

nun zur sache:

gestern nach der arbeit noch einen grönländer um die 40-45 c&r.
heut morgen nix.
ort: neustädter bucht.
köder: spöket stensson
wassertemp: knapp ü. 1°

morgen früh gehts weiter.

ps: in WH läufts immernoch richtig gut .

greetz


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

OT on:

War heute morgen bei Sonnenaufgang 2 Stunden an der offenen Küste wedeln. 

Leider hat der Wind so viel Wasser gen Polen gedrückt, dass die vorgelagerte Sandbank eine Barriere darstellte und die Rinne für "Quereinsteiger" unzugänglich war. Also nichts mit dicken Silberbarren.

Bei ordentlich Wind und herrlichstem Sonnenschein trotzdem eine meiner schönsten Nullnummern! #h

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> sorry männers, wollte echt keine diskussion über das "ausplaudern von fängen" lostreten. auch ich gönne jedem seinen fisch. vor allem jetzt ist jeder fang hart erkämpft. und das ist ja der punkt: wenn schon die sogenannten hotspots so überlaufen sind , freut man sich umso mehr an einem unscheinbaren platz einen fisch zu erwischen. wird sowas gepostet, dann ist der platz die nächsten tage meistens stärker besucht. aber dieses phänomen dürfte euch allen bekannt sein.
> 
> @küstenhunter:
> 
> auch ich bin damals in den genuss gekommen an fast leeren stränden rund um neustadt zu angeln. war schon schön in brodau mit dem auto bis an die steilküste ranzufahren. genauso in neustadt, holmer weg bis ans wasser ran.  lang ists her. warscheinlich sind wir uns schon öfter übern weg gelaufen. hab auch bis vorm ca. halben jahr in neustadt gewohnt und kenn die strände und deren entwicklung unter dem aspekt befischungsdruck sehr gut.
> 
> nun zur sache:
> 
> gestern nach der arbeit noch einen grönländer um die 40-45 c&r.
> heut morgen nix.
> ort: neustädter bucht.
> köder: spöket stensson
> wassertemp: knapp ü. 1°
> 
> morgen früh gehts weiter.
> 
> ps: in WH läufts immernoch richtig gut .
> 
> greetz




So wird man die Leute auch von seinem Lieblingstrand los.Einfach immer schreiben das in es in WH richtig gut läuft und die Hoffnung haben das alle dort hin fahren,was ja sowieso eigentlich Alle machen.
Also ich komme gerade aus WH,ich war aber nur zum Spazierengehen mit Familie da.
Habe ein paar Angler gesehen,die aber alle nichts hatten,zumindest bis Mittag wo ich dann wiede nach Hause bin.
Habe mal drei von denen gefragt ob die was hatten,was die aber auch verneinten,selbst gestern soll dort nicht viel gegangen sein.
Heute war dort ne Steife 4 aus West,und das angeln dort sah nicht einfach aus.

PS:Es war heute ein nettes Pärchen dort die tatsächlich in die kalten Fluten zum Baden gegangen sind.Sachen gibts.
Auf meine Frage hin ob das Wasser nicht zu kalt ist?Meinten die beiden nur Grenzwärtig.#6


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Freelander schrieb:


> So wird man die Leute auch von seinem Lieblingstrand los.Einfach immer schreiben das in es in WH richtig gut läuft und die Hoffnung haben das alle dort hin fahren,was ja sowieso eigentlich Alle machen.
> Also ich komme gerade aus WH,ich war aber nur zum Spazierengehen mit Familie da.
> Habe ein paar Angler gesehen,die aber alle nichts hatten,zumindest bis Mittag wo ich dann wiede nach Hause bin.
> Habe mal drei von denen gefragt ob die was hatten,was die aber auch verneinten,selbst gestern soll dort nicht viel gegangen sein.
> Heute war dort ne Steife 4 aus West,und das angeln dort sah nicht einfach aus.
> 
> PS:Es war heute ein nettes Pärchen dort die tatsächlich in die kalten Fluten zum Baden gegangen sind.Sachen gibts.
> Auf meine Frage hin ob das Wasser nicht zu kalt ist?Meinten die beiden nur Grenzwärtig.#6


na,da muß man nun nicht im kaffeesatz lesen können das in weissenhaus,ähm wh...fast immer was rauskommt....ich glaube schon das dort gefangen wurde....bei dem angeldruck...#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:,und diesem wetter heute und gestern....tight lines


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Tja alles kam anders! 
War nicht in DK!
Sondern kurz bei mir los.
Wo: Anner Steilküste
Womit: Fusselpeitsche
Wind & Wasser: Von links vorne & 0,5 leicht staubig
Was: eine akkurate 0
Warum: Weil ich einen guten Freund seit langem wieder dabei hatte!

Es waren super Bedingungen und ich fahr morgen wieder los!
:vik:


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Küstenhunter schrieb:


> na,da muß man nun nicht im kaffeesatz lesen könen das in weissenhaus,ähm wh...fast immer was rauskommt....ich glaube schon das dort gefangen wurde....bei dem angeldruck...#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:,und diesem wetter heute und gestern....tight lines




Wie gesagt ich war da und bis 12:30 Uhr gab´s da Nüscht,aber vlt.kamen die ja auch als ich schon wieder auf dem Heimweg war,das weiß ich naklar nicht,und Glauben ist nicht Wissen und ich glaube nur was ich sehe.#6
Würde da fast immer was rauskommen,wäre ich bestimmt öfter mit der Angel da,als nur zum Spazierengehen.#h


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich war da und bis 12:30 Uhr gab´s da Nüscht,aber vlt.kamen die ja auch als ich schon wieder auf dem Heimweg war,das weiß ich naklar nicht,und Glauben ist nicht Wissen und ich glaube nur was ich sehe.#6
> Würde da fast immer was rauskommen,wäre ich bestimmt öfter mit der Angel da,als nur zum Spazierengehen.#h


jeder tag ist angeltag ,...aber jeder tag ist nicht fangtag.....:q
|wavey:


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute von ca 12:00 bis 16:00 bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in Sierksdorf unterwegs.Fisch oder überhaupt mal nen Biss gabs allerdings nicht.
Saubere Nullnummer also.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab hatten die anderen allerdings auch nicht mehr glück.
Soooo voll wie ich befürchtet hatte wars dann doch nicht nur direkt am Einlauf am Wäldchen waren erste Anzeichen vom Rudelverhalten zu beobachten.
Aber dem Wetter  heute machte auch das nix fangen spass.#6
Gruss Tobi


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Auch wir gestern allemann (3) ne "Nullnummer"....waren im Aapenrader Fjord unterwegs...die anderen 5 Angler, welche wir trafen auch allesamt nix...aber sooo geiles Wetter, das hat für einiges entschädigt....zum. gabs wieder einen aufregenden Moment, als ich dahinwandernd ca. in 1 Meter zum Ufer fast auf eine schöne Trutta "gelatscht" wäre|bigeyes....diese sonnte sich nämlich zwischen dichten Tang...ich verharrte nen Meter vor ihr für zwei drei Augenblicke und kurbelte mir einen Wolf, damit ich irgendwie noch den Köder über ihr schlenzen konnte aber sie roch den Braten und verschwand im Tiefen....sah mir aber auch nicht so aus, als ob sie überhaupt den Köder genommen hätte....Tight lines allen Mefofischern 2011#h


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Küstenhunter schrieb:


> jeder tag ist angeltag ,...aber jeder tag ist nicht fangtag.....:q
> |wavey:




Richtig,bei Dir hört sich es aber so an als wenn das da nur so knallt,so ist es aber leider nicht.....

Noch´n Schüttelreim.
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.:vik:#h


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Freelander schrieb:


> Richtig,bei Dir hört sich es aber so an als wenn das da nur so knallt,so ist es aber leider nicht.....
> 
> Noch´n Schüttelreim.
> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.:vik:#h


ich war nicht in weissenhaus in diesem jahr,(2009 fischte ich zuletzt dort aber in der woche,fand aber kein unterschied wegen des angeldruckes)....ich lese hier auch nur von fängen auf dem eitz...ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht#c
aber vorstellen kann ich mir das...einer unserer mitstreitern wird dort doch seinen köder dicht am maul einer trutte vorbei ziehen....bei der bekannten stelle.....na,dann wünsche ich dir heute tight lines....|wavey:gib doch mal feetback fallst du zum fischen gehst....gruß aus lübeck


----------



## Torstenh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Waren gestern in Sirksdorf. Glasklares Wasser Sonnenschein und Spiegelglatte See. Sehr viele Angler und keine Fische. Hatte einen Anfasser.War auf jeden Fall ein schöner Tag. Wenn beim nächsen mal meine Wathose dicht ist wirds bestimmt noch schöner. ;-)


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So komme gerade aus Weißenhaus wieder zurück.

Fast Perfekte Bedingungen zum Fischen.
Die ersten 50-60m leicht angetrübt,
Leicht wellig,aber ging ohne große Probbleme, Wind mit 3 aus Nord.

Einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze,wollte aber im letzten Moment doch nicht zufassen.

Na ja,dann eben nächstes Mal.#h

Es waren ca.15 andere Angler da,ob die was hatten kann ich nicht sagen,ich konnte aber von weitem keine Drillaktionen ausmachen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin Männers...
gestern ab 14:30 einige Spots eines schönen Strandes in der nördlichen OH Ecke abgeklappert, nix...
Heute seit 10:30 mehrere Spots abgefischt , nix...
Noch 2 Jungs mit nem Boot getroffen, die waren von 9:00 uhr morgens schleppen zwischen 9 und 3,5m bis ca 14:30: NIX!!!

Nun ja, die erste richtige "Sommer"bräune im Gesicht bekommen, ist doch auch was feines...


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Heute 12.15 Uhr bis 15.30 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee M/V
Womit: Spinnflitze 
Was: NIX
Wind: 2-3 NNO
Wasser: Glasklar und saukalt

Schöner Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter und geilen Bedingungen. Nur leider ist nix hängen geblieben, ausser nen paar Seegrasaalen.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen
Wann: Genauso Heute, bei Büchsenlicht bis 10.30 Uhr
Wo: In Sichtweite unseres Boot Anglers |bigeyes

Mit Hansenblech innerhalb der ersten Stunde 'nen schönen ersten und letzten Drill an diesem Tag versemmelt. Stieg nach gefühlten 10 m wieder aus :c.
Wäre für mich als ehemaliger Seebrückenangler die erste auf Augenhöhe gewesen.
Dann eben beim nächsten mal.

Dito Greetz


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Tja Rhöde, schade...
Aber sie war verdient und kommt somit wieder!!!
Vielleicht sogar ne nummer größer!#6


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ Röhde

Du inne See man wie kommt das denn??????
Bringt es die Trave nicht mehr, das Du fremd gehst??:q

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren heute zu dritt unterwegs.

Erst Hohenfelde, dann Hohwacht.

Ein paar kleine Nachläufer. Zwei im Drill verloren.:c

Ergebnis erstmal 0,0.

Aber es geht langsam aufwärts.#6

Gruß an alle.
Jöfi


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsens..................

Postet doch sowieso Keiner seine Fänge und die Küste brennt auch nicht mehr :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

So, in Ost Holstein, bekannte Bucht 8 Fische 4 Angler zwischen 50cm und 75cm #6

Und wichtig, Ihr wisst nicht wo............ #h


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wie passen denn so kleine Angler in eine Wathose???? War wohl ne flache Bucht!:vik::vik:


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Wildshark schrieb:


> @ Röhde
> 
> Du inne See man wie kommt das denn??????


 
Ich schick Dir mal 'ne PN. Hase !


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Wie passen denn so kleine Angler in eine Wathose???? War wohl ne flache Bucht!:vik::vik:




genau das hab ich auch gedacht :q


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Wie passen denn so kleine Angler in eine Wathose???? War wohl ne flache Bucht!:vik::vik:



Ich wusste nicht mal das es so kleine Wathosen gibt, brauche mal die Adresse, will so eine Zwergenwathose für meinen Sohn (4 Jahre alt) hoffe die haben auch so grosse Grössen.
Bis jetzt musste er immer von Ufer angeln, auf Lachs und Mefo, hoffe das ändert sich mit der Wathose. #d#d

Gruß aus Norge
Sascha #h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So Leute,

ich war die letzten 3 Tage in der Kieler Förde unterwegs und hab immer um die Mittagsstunden ca. 2 Stunden gefischt.
Ergebnis war null.
Am ersten Tag nen Nachläufer, ich konnte aber da es schon langsam dunkel wurde die Größe nicht erkennen.
Gestern waren noch 5 weitere Angler da.4 mal Fliege und mich mitgezählt 2 Blinker.Konnte keine Fische oder ähnliches beobachten.
Heute war ich alleine.Hatte bei schönstem Wetter und einer Oberflächentemperatur von 4° nix.Aber schon in 50cm Tiefe waren nur noch 1,5°.

Na gut, dann dauert es eben noch ein bischen!

Beste Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich war da und bis 12:30 Uhr gab´s da Nüscht,aber vlt.kamen die ja auch als ich schon wieder auf dem Heimweg war,das weiß ich naklar nicht,und Glauben ist nicht Wissen und ich glaube nur was ich sehe.#6
> Würde da fast immer was rauskommen,wäre ich bestimmt öfter mit der Angel da,als nur zum Spazierengehen.#h


kurze info,.....ich war heute auf dem eitz zum fischen.....
von ca 11.30 uhr bis 15.00 uhr...ergebnis......einen grönländer
auf blech(C&R), zwei sind neben mir gefangen worden......(alles in der ersten großen bucht....über sandgrund, ich könnte viele sandaale an der oberfläche sehen...)
wetter top:q
wasser 1,5 grad ententeich:c
an dem ersten riff lag eine trutte am dem baumstumpf(ca 50cm)
als ich dort vorbei ging,standen auf und neben dem riff 8 angler......sehr gedrängt......ob das eine gruppe war weiß ich nicht nur das sah fast so aus...|bigeyes
also fisch wird auf dem eitz gefangen(stimmen die berichte,von fängen in weissenhaus,ähm wh).....nimm öfter die rute mit....|wavey:   gruß aus lübeck...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wir machen Morgen auch schön zu dritt ne Mefoteamtour !!!


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Wir machen Morgen auch schön zu dritt ne Mefoteamtour !!!


das hört sich doch gut an........verstehe mich nicht falsch|wavey:
ich kenn das nur nicht so gedrängt........sah für mich echt .....ungewöhnlich aus.....|bigeyes|wavey:.gruß aus lübeck


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Da wo wir hinfahren, haben wir zu dritt bestimmt 2km feinstes Meforevier so gut wie immer für uns alleine...|wavey:
Das im Frühjahr in Wh viel los ist weiss man ja, dafür wird aber auch fast immer was gefangen...


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Da wo wir hinfahren, haben wir zu dritt bestimmt 2km feinstes Meforevier so gut wie immer für uns alleine...|wavey:
> Das im Frühjahr in Wh viel los ist weiss man ja, dafür wird aber auch fast immer was gefangen...


ja, das wußte ich auch,....aber es war eine art .....testfischen....
weil ich selber mich überzeugen mußte ob es stimmt das man dort ,auch 2011 fängt(ok etwas übertrieben geschrieben):q....hatte gestern oder vorgestern hier eine unstimmigkeit...wegen meiner antwort....das dort fast immer gefangen wird bei diesem anglerdruck,...und ich habe gefangen,andere auch:vik:......ich war heute seit 2009 das erstem. auf dem eitz....gruß|wavey:.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Küstenhunter schrieb:


> kurze info,.....ich war heute auf dem eitz zum fischen.....
> von ca 11.30 uhr bis 15.00 uhr...ergebnis......einen grönländer
> auf blech(C&R), zwei sind neben mir gefangen worden......(alles in der ersten großen bucht....über sandgrund, ich könnte viele sandaale an der oberfläche sehen...)
> wetter top:q
> wasser 1,5 grad ententeich:c
> an dem ersten riff lag eine trutte am dem baumstumpf(ca 50cm)
> als ich dort vorbei ging,standen auf und neben dem riff 8 angler......sehr gedrängt......ob das eine gruppe war weiß ich nicht nur das sah fast so aus...|bigeyes
> also fisch wird auf dem eitz gefangen(stimmen die berichte,von fängen in weissenhaus,ähm wh).....nimm öfter die rute mit....|wavey:   gruß aus lübeck...



Na siehste das doch mal ne Aussage selbst erlebtes oder gesehenes ist doch immer besser zu berichten,als nur geglaubt oder gehört zu haben.:q
Dann mal Petrie zur Trutte.#6

Ps:Meine Rute habe ich immer dabei....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ps:Meine Rute habe ich immer dabei....


 
Du meinst die passende zu den kleinen Wathosen vom Post vor einigen Tagen...



> Zitat von *bamse34*
> 
> 
> _Wie passen denn so kleine Angler in eine Wathose???? War wohl ne flache Bucht!:vik::vik:_


 
Die ist ja aber meist recht weich, wie bekommst du denn damit nen Anschlag durch??? :q|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Fahrt bloß alle nach WH und fangt die Grönis.... !!!
Dann steh ich wieder an den anderen Stränden alleine da lol...  Petri an alle Fänger!!!!


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Du meinst die passende zu den kleinen Wathosen vom Post vor einigen Tagen...
> 
> 
> 
> Die ist ja aber meist recht weich, wie bekommst du denn damit nen Anschlag durch??? :q|kopfkrat


 
Hey Bootangler,Das willste nicht wissen wie klein, hart oder weich die Rute ist.....Im richtigen Moment einfach zum Anschlag durch und gut....Jetzt wird mir das aber zuviel O.T. hier.Schöne Grüße nach Lübeck und dem Team von FP.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hey Bootangler,Das willste nicht wissen wie klein, hart oder weich die Rute ist


 
Naja das weiß ich doch, habe im Winter meine Jacke daran aufhängen können...
So kurz das sie gar nicht hängen kann |bigeyes:q

Danke, Grüße geb ich weiter :m


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Seit gegrüßt....|wavey:..Leute
WER von euch will morgen zum FISCHEN in die Lübecker Bucht los?.......und möchte auch nicht alleine fischen........dann meldet euch per PN....bei mir....wohne in der schönsten Hansestadt der WELT...RICHTIG........LÜBECK:vik::vik::vik:....tight lines


----------



## wiesel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo Küstenhunter
überlege schon seit zwei Tagen ob ich los gehen sollte.
Kenne mich leider in der Lübecker Bucht nicht so aus,würde aber gerne mit kommen.
MfG


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Datum: 8.3
Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Uhrzeit: 9:30-12:00

Zuerst in Sierksdorf gewesen......ca.50m Eis....keine frei Stelle.
Also schnell ins Auto und einen nahen Strand angefahren.....kein Eis, Wind drauf, fast 3 Grad im Wasser.......zwar kein typisches Mefo-Revier.....aber ab ans Wasser.......ca 1Std geblieben und 2
Grönis gelandet.....( 42 und 49 ) C&R......weil leider das (mein) Mindestmass knapp unterschritten

Danach noch 2 Strände angesehen die bei Google-Maps nen guten Eindruck gemacht haben.....

Also da sind sie......jetzt noch bissl wärmer und es kann richtig los gehen......

Petri:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> Datum: 8.3
> Ort: Lübecker Bucht
> Uhrzeit: 9:30-12:00
> 
> Zuerst in Sierksdorf gewesen......ca.50m Eis....keine frei Stelle.
> Also schnell ins Auto und einen nahen Strand angefahren.....kein Eis, Wind drauf, fast 3 Grad im Wasser.......zwar kein typisches Mefo-Revier.....aber ab ans Wasser.......ca 1Std geblieben und 2
> Grönis gelandet.....( 42 und 49 ) C&R......weil leider das (mein) Mindestmass knapp unterschritten
> 
> Danach noch 2 Strände angesehen die bei Google-Maps nen guten Eindruck gemacht haben.....
> 
> Also da sind sie......jetzt noch bissl wärmer und es kann richtig los gehen......
> 
> Petri:vik:


 
Dickes Petri, warte hier auch schon auf den "Startschuss" ....Hab halt nur eine längere Anfahrt aus der Heide, daher "gebe ich erst Gas" , wenn sie richtig Alarm machen.....


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: 08.03.2011, 12 - 14 Uhr
Wer: ich
Wo: zwischen Zingst und Prerow
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, kein Wölkchen am Himmel
Wind: leichter Wind aus Süd (ablandig)
Wasser: Klar, Oberfläche leicht gekräuselt
Womit: Spöket im Herings-Design, Hansen Flesh im Sandaal-Design
Fang: leider Nüüscht

Nach drei Wochen Angel-Abstinenz, mußte ich nun endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.
Viel Hoffnungen hatte ich nicht, denn das Wasser ist immer noch verdammt kalt. Der Strand und die Buhnen sind noch voller Eis.
Ich bin heut ganz bewußt um die Mittagszeit gegangen, weil da die Sonne am höchsten steht und sich dann vieleicht doch ein Fisch in Küstennähe begibt.
Gefangen habe ich leider nix, aber ich konnte mit Freude feststellen, das sich inzwischen im Uferbereich doch einiges an "Mefo-Nahrung" tummelt.
Neben einigen Insekten, die bereits auf der Oberfläche schwammen, konnte ich schon beim ersten hineinwaten eine Mini-Flunder vor meinen Füßen weghuschen sehen.
Wärend des Angelns, entdeckte ich neben mir im Wasser einen umhertaumelnden Sandaal, auf den ich wahrscheinlich beim umherwaten, gelatscht bin.
Und da ich heut in meinem "Steinbutt-Spinn-Revier" geangelt habe, zupfte ich zwischendurch auch immer mal den Blinker über den Grund (so fange ich meine Steinbutts) und erwischte dabei mit dem Drilling eine Garnele, die sich also auch schon in Wurfweite meiner Rute aufhielt.

Für mich ein gutes Zeichen, das nun die Räuber nicht mehr all zu fern sein dürften und ich nun auf jedenfall dran bleiben werde #6. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



wiesel schrieb:


> Hallo Küstenhunter
> überlege schon seit zwei Tagen ob ich los gehen sollte.
> Kenne mich leider in der Lübecker Bucht nicht so aus,würde aber gerne mit kommen.
> MfG


das kenne ich mich aber.....aus....ob wir drillen kann ich dir nicht versprechen......bist du den im norden.....weil zeven......müßte ich googlen.....dann komm mit ....wenn du ein schein hast für schles.hol. ich freu mich.....gruß küstenhunter|wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wir waren heute zu dritt in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen...
3 Leute, 6 Stunden fischen und nur eine untermassige...|kopfkrat:c
Die anderen 8 Angler hatten auch nichts...|uhoh:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Küstenhunter schrieb:


> ....wenn du ein schein hast für schles.hol. .....gruß küstenhunter|wavey:


 

Boooah, bitte schreibe doch mal ganze Sätze und nutze Satzzeichen...
Nicht böse gemeint, aber das lesen deiner Postings ist echt unschön...
Ausserdem : Welchen Schleswig Holstein Schein soll wiesel denn haben??

Mit EINEM gültigen Jahresfischereischein (egal ob Mc Pomm, HH, Bayern oder ähnlichem...) ist das fischen an unseren Küsten (mit Ausnahme des Brodtener Ufer´s) "frei"


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Boooah, bitte schreibe doch mal ganze Sätze und nutze Satzzeichen...
> Nicht böse gemeint, aber das lesen deiner Postings ist echt unschön...
> Ausserdem : Welchen Schleswig Holstein Schein soll wiesel denn haben??
> 
> Mit EINEM gültigen Jahresfischereischein (egal ob Mc Pomm, HH, Bayern oder ähnlichem...) ist das fischen an unseren Küsten (mit Ausnahme des Brodtener Ufer´s) "frei"
> 
> 
> Greetz
> oha
> Mirco


oha,der herr ist germanist


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Fühl Dich doch nicht angegangen, die normale Schreibweise ist schlicht besser lesbar.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



volkerma schrieb:


> Fühl Dich doch nicht angegangen, die normale Schreibweise ist schlicht besser lesbar.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


 

Danke, genau das habe ich gemeint.
Und wie hier geschrieben:



> Nicht böse gemeint, aber das lesen deiner Postings ist echt unschön...


 
ist es nicht bös´gemeint, sondern eine BITTE...

Und ja, der Herr ist "Germanist"... :m


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

werde mogen los.leztens habe ich mir nur kalte füße eingefangen.nach meinen urlaub in side(türkei),habe ich voll bock auf mefos wie sau.mal sehen ,ob  ich morgen auch auch wieder kalte füße fange.kleiner tip am rande,in side kann man große wolfsbarsche angeln.hatte leider keine angel mit.aber nächstes jahr.bis dann und petri an alle


----------



## Sassone

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Haben heute zu dritt den Tag auf Fehnmarn in der Brandung verbracht... die ersten dreit Stunden in der Nähe von Teichhof brachten keine Erfolge; lediglich die Erkenntnis, dass sich schon Kleinisch und Garnelen im Flachwasser tummeln...
Im Anschluss nochmal die letzten beiden Stunden vor der Dämmerung vor Katharienhof genutzt, wo dann eine blanke 42er Mefo den Weg in den Kescher meines Kollegen fand...
War auf jeden Fall ein toller Angeltag bei großartigem Wetter..

Gruss 
Sassone


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

...konnte in der Koldinger Bucht nen Haufen wirklich große Absteiger beobachten, wie sie regungslos im Flachwasser verharrten.....geiler Anblick.........sind wohl grad dabei, sich wieder aufs salzige Element vorzubreiten und bald als "wiedererblankte" Fische uns mit tollen Fights zu beeindrucken..vorher war ich in der Apenraader Bucht, aber die war sowas von trüb, keine 30 cm Sichtweite......bissl Kontakt von Halbstarken gabs dennoch hier und da....|wavey:


http://img843.*ih.us/img843/2571/trutta1.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/5769/trutta2.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri mein lieber...
Waren heute von FAST Fehmarn bis FAST Brodten an mehreren Stränden unterwegs...
Ausser 2 kleinen "anpackern" war aber nichts los!

Wir bleiben am Ball...:q


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wir bleiben am Ball...:q
> 
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco


 
....Wir auch.......also am Ball bleiben...Schöne Grüße von der "Zeckenfront":q


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Mit einem gültigen Jahresfischereischein (egal ob Mc Pomm, HH, Bayern oder ähnlichem...) ist das fischen an unseren Küsten (mit Ausnahme des Brodtener Ufer´s) "frei"
> Mirco


 
Hi Mirco, das ist so nicht ganz richtig. In MV braucht es zu einem gültigen Jahresfischereischein auch eine Sondererlaubnis (20.-€) um an der Küste fischen zu dürfen.


*Petri für alle Fänger*......aber Jungs......mir ist das zu frisch.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> Hi Mirco, das ist so nicht ganz richtig. In MV braucht es zu einem gültigen Jahresfischereischein auch eine Sondererlaubnis (20.-€) um an der Küste fischen zu dürfen.
> 
> 
> *Petri für alle Fänger*......aber Jungs......mir ist das zu frisch.



das kann ich nur bestätigen!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> Hi Mirco, das ist so nicht ganz richtig. In MV braucht es zu einem gültigen Jahresfischereischein auch eine Sondererlaubnis (20.-€) um an der Küste fischen zu dürfen.


 
Wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest wüsstest du das es doch GENAU richtig war was ich schrieb...:q (nicht nur Germanist sondern auch ein Klugsch**XXer dieser Boot angler |bigeyes:vik::q:m|kopfkrat|wavey
Denn Küstenhunter fragte ob der andere User (sorry, habe gerade nicht den Namen im Kopf...) eine SCHLESWIG HOLSTEIN KARTE hat...
Darauf hin schrieb ich 



> Mit einem gültigen Jahresfischereischein (egal ob Mc Pomm, HH, Bayern oder ähnlichem...) ist das fischen an unseren Küsten (mit Ausnahme des Brodtener Ufer´s) "frei"


 
Das sich auf die Schleswig Holsteinische Küste bezog.

Und da ist es egal ob du einen JAHRESFISCHEREISCHEIN aus Mc Pomm, Bayern oder sonstwo hast, er muss gültig sein um an der SCHLESWIG HOLSTEINISCHEN KÜSTE (mit Ausnahme des Brodtener Ufer´s) fischen zu gehen...

Das MCPom einen Extra Schein erfordert ist (zumindest mir) klar und ich habe ihn seit ca 8 Jahren :q.
Und wenn´s nach mir ginge wäre es bei uns genauso...
20,- Tacken im Jahr, 45 cm (besser 50!!!) Schonmaß und max 3 Fische pro Tag...
Aber das Leben ist ja kein Wunschkonzert


Grüße aus Lübeck


Mirco


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heut nochmal los, im Gegensatz zu Gestern war es heute ziemlich ungemütlich: viele Wolken, starker Wind aus SW, richtig kalt ... nach 3 Stunden war ich ganz schön durchgefroren.
Fisch gabs auch heute wieder nicht, trotzdem wars schön und auf jedenfall besser, als zu Hause vorm Fernseher zu verblöden!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> trotzdem wars schön und auf jedenfall besser, als zu Hause vorm Fernseher zu verblöden!
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
das nenn ich doch mal ne vernünftige Einstellung....#6


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nun wird es warm, und die Probleme beginnen- Boot bauen oder Forellen ärgern?
Immer der Stress und die Entscheidungen...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

geh dir doch ne Forelle bauen und Boote ärgern :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@Boot angler......
sehe ich genau so............
würde auch nen "Jahresbeitrag" bezahlen um die Strände ETWAS leerer zu bekommen......

40cm als Mindestmass ist mir auch zu gering!!! Wenn man bedenkt das Mefos erst ab 50-60cm geschlechtsreif werden......

Mein persönliches Mindestmass sind 50cm!!!!!!!!!!!
Alles was drunter ist geht zurück und wird höfflich aufgefordert in nem Jahr nochmal vorbei zu kommen:m

Wenn mehr Angler so handeln würden wäre das ein possitives Signal.......

Leider gibt es auch die "Angler" mit ihren Plastiktüten, die nur im Frühjahr los gehen, und diese auch "voll" machen wollen..............

.........freiwilliges Mindestmass 50cm!!!!!.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Petri:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ein Mindestmaß von 45cm und ne Fangbegrenzung von max. 2 Fischen am Tag würde ich auch sofort unterschreiben...


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest wüsstest du das es doch GENAU richtig war was ich schrieb...:q (nicht nur Germanist sondern auch ein Klugsch**XXer dieser Boot angler |bigeyes:vik::q:m|kopfkrat|wavey
> Denn Küstenhunter fragte ob der andere User (sorry, habe gerade nicht den Namen im Kopf...) eine SCHLESWIG HOLSTEIN KARTE hat...
> Darauf hin schrieb ich
> 
> 
> 
> Das sich auf die Schleswig Holsteinische Küste bezog.
> 
> Und da ist es egal ob du einen JAHRESFISCHEREISCHEIN aus Mc Pomm, Bayern oder sonstwo hast, er muss gültig sein um an der SCHLESWIG HOLSTEINISCHEN KÜSTE (mit Ausnahme des Brodtener Ufer´s) fischen zu gehen...
> 
> Das MCPom einen Extra Schein erfordert ist (zumindest mir) klar und ich habe ihn seit ca 8 Jahren :q.
> Und wenn´s nach mir ginge wäre es bei uns genauso...
> 20,- Tacken im Jahr, 45 cm (besser 50!!!) Schonmaß und max 3 Fische pro Tag...
> Aber das Leben ist ja kein Wunschkonzert
> 
> 
> Grüße aus Lübeck
> 
> 
> Mirco


Für die Anfrage zum mitangeln mit mir aus Zeven,
war auch für den fragenden( dem User der mich fragte) die herauskristallisierung meines anliegens ( bedenkens) nachvollziehbar...egal...hauptsache ihr hab euch mit dem thema beschäftigt|wavey::m:vik:ALLEN MIT GLÜTIGEN JAHRESFISCHEREISCHEIN
TIGHT LINES


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen zusammen ;-))|wavey:
Meine erste Frage: sind alle Mefoangler Studenten, Rentner, Arbeitslose, Privatiere oder in Nachtschichten beschäftigt???? ;-)|kopfkrat
War am Dienstag los in WH und habe in der Woche und am Tag mehr als 60 Angler an 4 Plätzen gezählt!!|bigeyes#d!!! Das ist doch nicht mehr normal, dass da draußen noch mehr von solchen Bekloppten ;-)) wie MIR #6 in der Woche bei nicht mal 2 Grad Wassertemperatur stehen, oder ??????
Achja, es gab für mich einen Fisch..:vik:..wohl auch der einzige in meinem Sichtfeld.....das Glück war also bei mir falls es einer gesucht hat ;-))#:
Leider war der 55 Fisch ein wenig verpilzt an der Schwanzflosse und hatte den Snaps sowas von inhaliert, dass wirklich alle drei Haken im Schlund voll hingen....es waren auch noch Rogen im Fisch....aber es war ein schöner Sonnentag mit vielen netten Begegnungen am Wasser....
Meine Idee für den Eitz....Nummer ziehen wie beim Amt und dann abgesteckte Plätze!!!! ;-)) 
So, dann mal ein Petri an alle Fänger und alle zukünftigen Fänger ;-))
HUmmerpaule|wavey:


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> @Boot angler......
> sehe ich genau so............
> würde auch nen "Jahresbeitrag" bezahlen um die Strände ETWAS leerer zu bekommen......
> 
> 40cm als Mindestmass ist mir auch zu gering!!! Wenn man bedenkt das Mefos erst ab 50-60cm geschlechtsreif werden......
> 
> Wo hast du denn den Unsinn her? Ich habe schon jede Menge Meerforellen unter 40 cm beim Laichen gesehen.
> 
> Mein persönliches Mindestmass sind 50cm!!!!!!!!!!!
> Alles was drunter ist geht zurück und wird höfflich aufgefordert in nem Jahr nochmal vorbei zu kommen:m
> 
> Wenn mehr Angler so handeln würden wäre das ein possitives Signal.......
> 
> Leider gibt es auch die "Angler" mit ihren Plastiktüten, die nur im Frühjahr los gehen, und diese auch "voll" machen wollen..............
> 
> .........freiwilliges Mindestmass 50cm!!!!!.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Petri:vik:



Gruss aus DK


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@Mefoprof:
Sicherlich gibt es Mefos die bei 40cm schon geschlechtsreif sind.....aber die Regel ist es halt nicht!!!!
In abhängigkeit des Ernährungszustandes erreichen Mefos die Geschlechtsreife nach 1-4 Jahren; spätestens nach 6......
Die Gefahr besteht darin immer öfter Forellen zu entnehmen welche sich noch NIE reproduzieren konnten.........!!!!!!
So erreicht man sicher keinen selbsterhaltenen Stamm!
Kenne viele die mit dem/deinem Argumenten alle Mefos ab 40cm eintüten!!!
Aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden......habe ja von MEINEM MINDESTMASS...und MEINER MEINUNG geschrieben!!!

Ob das Unsinn ist das Mefos mit 40cm noch nicht geschlechtsreif sind halte ich persönlich für eine Schutzbehauptung um sich keine Gedanken um den erhalt des Stammes machen zu müssen!!

Wenn man bedenkt das Mefos bis 38 Jahre alt werden können und welche Masse diese erreichen ist es sicherlich etwas pervers sie nach einem Jahr(im Meer) aus den Fluten zu ziehen um 400g Filet zu schneiden.........aber auch das muss jeder für sich bewerten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Petri:vik: auch an die Babymörder


----------



## saebel74

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

In Anbetracht der Nullmeldungen während der ganzen Zeit halte ich es für ausgemachten Käse eine Fangbeschränkung einzuführen. Wenn ich dann mal im Fisch bin, warum soll ich dann nicht mal 3 Fische entnehmen.
Für das Mindestmaß gilt dasselbe. Ich habe schon kugelrunde wunderschöne 43er Forellen gefangen, aber auch häßliche 48er released.
Es ist gut wie es ist!
Noch besser wäre es allerdings, wenn Ihr alle zu Hause bleiben würdet , denn die beschriebenen Zustände vermiesen einem das Fischen, egal ob mit oder ohne Fang, ich bin am liebsten allein. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auf den Steinbutt spezialisieren?


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



saebel74 schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Nullmeldungen während der ganzen Zeit halte ich es für ausgemachten Käse eine Fangbeschränkung einzuführen...



Dann stell dich mal zur rechten Zeit an den einen oder anderen berühmten Strand und guck dir das "Gemetzel" an. Da wird nicht nach 3 Fischen aufgehört sondern es werden auch schon mal 15 oder noch mehr Minimefos eingetütet. Irgendwie muss der Räucherofen doch voll werden


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> @Mefoprof:
> Sicherlich gibt es Mefos die bei 40cm schon geschlechtsreif sind.....aber die Regel ist es halt nicht!!!!
> In abhängigkeit des Ernährungszustandes erreichen Mefos die Geschlechtsreife nach 1-4 Jahren; spätestens nach 6......
> 
> Das ist ja nun auch wieder völliger Humbug, den du hier von dir gibst.  #d Mit einem Jahr ist keine einzige Meerforelle geschlechtsreif. Da schwimmen die noch in den Bächen rum...
> 
> 
> Die Gefahr besteht darin immer öfter Forellen zu entnehmen welche sich noch NIE reproduzieren konnten.........!!!!!!
> 
> Und wo ist da das Problem? Viele Meerforellen werden sich eh nie fortpflanzen.
> 
> So erreicht man sicher keinen selbsterhaltenen Stamm!
> Kenne viele die mit dem/deinem Argumenten alle Mefos ab 40cm eintüten!!!
> 
> Selbsterhaltende Stämme bekommst du garantiert nicht dadurch, dass du Fische unter 50 cm wieder zurücksetzt. Das ist definitiv falsch.
> Aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden......habe ja von MEINEM MINDESTMASS...und MEINER MEINUNG geschrieben!!!
> 
> Deine Meinungen respektiere ich, aber nicht, dass du hier Fakten postest die  definitiv falsch sind.
> 
> Ob das Unsinn ist das Mefos mit 40cm noch nicht geschlechtsreif sind halte ich persönlich für eine Schutzbehauptung um sich keine Gedanken um den erhalt des Stammes machen zu müssen!!
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt das Mefos bis 38 Jahre alt werden können und welche Masse diese erreichen ist es sicherlich etwas pervers sie nach einem Jahr(im Meer) aus den Fluten zu ziehen um 400g Filet zu schneiden.........aber auch das muss jeder für sich bewerten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow, eine Meerforelle kann also 38 Jahre alt werden. Da würde ich aber gerne mal ne Quellenangabe zu sehen. Meines Wissens sind viel mehr als 9 Jahre nicht drin. Also her mit der Quelle
> 
> Petri:vik: auch an die Babymörder



Ich denke, du solltest dich noch mal etwas eingehender mit der Biologie der Meerforelle auseinander setzen, bevor weitere Diskussionen überhaupt Sinn ergeben


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@mefoprof:

Das Mefos ein Alter bis zu 38 Jahren erreichen ist Tatsache!!!

Habe mich für dich wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt.....meinte selbstverständlich nicht die Smolts in den Bächen...sonder das Mefos im MEER nach 1-4 Jahren geschlechtsreif werden.....sorry dafür.....habe ich beim vorherigen Post ja auch noch in Klammern gesetzt!

Einen selbsterhaltenen Stamm erreicht man sicher nicht nur damit das Mindestmass auf 50 zu heben.....aber das eintüten von 10 "massigen" 40ern hilft auf keinen Fall!

Es gibt sehr viele Quellen in denen das Alter und die Geschlechtsreife behandelt werden.....zb:  TIERDOKU.com

Aber schön das es für dich völliger Blödsinn ist.....dein Text ist zwar sehr nett  geschrieben....nur leider wird er persönlich...und auf so ein Niveau möchte ich nicht!

Kann von mir behaupten das ich mich sehr intensiv mit der Mefo beschäftigt habe und finde es Respektlos von dir soetwas zu posten!!!!!

Petri:vik:


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo,

tut mir leid, wenn diu dich persönlich angegegriffen fühlst. Das ist nicht meine Absicht. Es geht mir nur um die Sachen, die du hier falsch darstellst.

Deine genannte Quelle kann ich persönlich nicht ernst nehmen. Auf den meisten Seiten wird ein maximales Alter von bis zu 15 Jahren angegeben, aber auch das halte ich für unrealistisch. 

Die größten Meerforellen, die in Dänemark gefangen wurden, waren max 9 Jahre alt. Und das sind an Hand von Schuppenproben belegte Werte! Normalerweise wird hier ein Fisch von mehr als 7 Jahren als sehr alt angesehen. 

Und ja du hast natürlich recht. Präzies und eindeutige Formulierungen helfen ungemein, wenn man Fakten wiedergibt


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Jedes Jahr das gleiche Thema 


#ugeht lieber angeln ,

frische Luft tut gut


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Und jedes Jahr die gleichen Kommentare #u


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ihr habt Euch aber wieder heute.Junge Junge Junge!!!|uhoh::c!

Gruß vom Fischland!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



saebel74 schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Nullmeldungen während der ganzen Zeit halte ich es für ausgemachten Käse eine Fangbeschränkung einzuführen. Wenn ich dann mal im Fisch bin, warum soll ich dann nicht mal 3 Fische entnehmen.
> Für das Mindestmaß gilt dasselbe. Ich habe schon kugelrunde wunderschöne 43er Forellen gefangen, aber auch häßliche 48er released.
> Es ist gut wie es ist!
> Noch besser wäre es allerdings, wenn Ihr alle zu Hause bleiben würdet , denn die beschriebenen Zustände vermiesen einem das Fischen, egal ob mit oder ohne Fang, ich bin am liebsten allein. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auf den Steinbutt spezialisieren?


 
für deinen 1. oder 2. Post hier im Board ne ziemlich gelungende Nummer...
Schade das es immer wieder solche gibt...

WIR wohnen hier an der Küste und gehen nicht los um MeFo´s abzuknüppeln sondern um an die frische Luft zu kommen...

*Wenn* es mir darum ginge nicht ohne Fisch nach Hause zu kommen würde ich noch ein paar Wochen warten...
Denn jetzt könnte ich ja im Süßwasser mit großen Drillingen und ner dicken Geflechtschnur auch bei den eng stehenden Brassenschwärmen "Fleisch machen" ... #d

Denk mal drüber nach...


Mirco


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ All

Ich will ja nicht einfach so dazwischen reden, aber ist das hier nicht der Thread "Aktuelle Mefo fänge März"?

Und nicht diskutieren wir über andere Sachen?|kopfkrat


Ist nicht böse gemeint.....


lg Max:m


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Frage mich warum du ne Angel mit an die Ostsee nimmst?
Geh doch einfach nur spatzieren!
... und dann noch der Spruch mit der Nahrungskette!
Ja ne schon klar, bei dir passt alles super zusammen...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



silver68 schrieb:


> Frage mich warum du ne Angel mit an die Ostsee nimmst?
> Geh doch einfach nur spatzieren!
> ... und dann noch der Spruch mit der Nahrungskette!
> Ja ne schon klar, bei dir passt alles super zusammen...


 
Welcher Spruch mit der Nahrungskette?
Ausserdem war meine Aussage das wir nicht zum abknüppeln an die Küste fahren aufgrund dieses Satzes: 


> In Anbetracht der Nullmeldungen während der ganzen Zeit halte ich es für ausgemachten Käse eine Fangbeschränkung einzuführen.


DENN ZUR ZEIT sind halt gezielte Fänge nicht wirklich möglich...
Und deshalb gehe ich (und viele andere auch) ja trotzdem los, eben um an der frischen Luft zu sein...
Schön wenn man an der Küste wohnt und auch einfach mal ohne Fisch nach Hause kommen kann da man ja nicht "sein Spritgeld wieder rausholen muss"...
Denn das ist eine sehr häufig genannte "Ausrede" wenn ich mal jemanden frage wieso er 5 oder 6 Grönis von 42 cm "abgebolzt" hat...


Mirco


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

spätestens nach der der dritten 42er sollte man mal überlegen vielleicht die Stelle zu wechseln!? (um den Kindergarten zu schonen )


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Sorry, es passt für mich einfach nicht zusammen das du nicht zum abknüppeln Fischen gehst und dann unter jeder deiner Beiträge steht:
Ich steh doch nicht am Ende der Nahrungskette um dann Blumen zu essen

Ich bin überigens auch nur zwei Mal im Jahr zum Mefofischen und nehme trotzdem längst nicht jeden Fang mit!
... schon garnicht um mein Spritgeld wieder raus zu kriegen!
Wenn ich aber mal 4/5 gute Mefos fangen sollte würde ich sie auch mitnehmen!Außerdem, die meisten Forellen werden eh von den Berufsfischern gefangen!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nur mal by the Way...
Ich bin in der Saison jeden morgen für ca 3 Stunden am Wasser und fange dann meine Fische (und nehme max 1 am Tag mit, mit vorliebe Fische von 60+ daraus gibt es schon nen guten GRAVED), *jetzt* bin ich am Wasser weil mir die Finger jucken und DAMIT MIR NICHT LANGWEILIG WIRD... und nicht weil ich eine Fisch fangen "muss"
Deshalb habe ich mich über den Satz "Bei Euren Fangmeldungen...blablabla" mukiert...
Und nu ist dann ja auch mal gut.:q

Grüße von der Küste |wavey:


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Recht hast du, nu is echt gut!
Dir noch viel Erfolg beim täglichen fischen( du bist zu beneiden)
Ich muß mich noch bis zum 31. gedulden, dann nach Fehmarn.


----------



## silversucker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

nee bootangler nu is noch nich gut.
diese spritgeldgeschichte hast du dir doch aus den
 fingern gesogen. und wer sind den überhaupt "Wir"
von denen du sprichst: - wir küstenfischer ?
                                - wir meerforellenprofis ?
                                - wir gutmenschen ?

und wenn du während der saison jeden tag eine forelle entnimmst,
dann gibt es wohl kaum jemanden der mehr fische "abknüppelt"
als du.

gruß silversucker


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL !!! :q
Ich entnehme MAX 1 Fisch(mit vorliebe  ab 60cm!!!!), meist gehe ich mit ner guten Portion frischer Luft und einem grinsen im Gesicht zur Arbeit (jaja, ich weiß: dann geh doch spazieren... blablabla...)
Wie viele 60 + Fische fängst DU denn so im Jahr???

Und wenn du meinst das ich mir das mit dem Spritgeld aus den Fingern sauge dann ist das dein Problem|bigeyes

Und mit WIR meine ich diejenigen, die trotz der Gewissheit das zur Zeit kaum was geht , regelmäßig in der kalten Ostsee stehen eben um "mal raus zu kommen" .

Die Grüße spar ich mir, möchte dich nicht grüßen :q

PS: ich habe übrigens im letzten Jahr gerade mal 15 Fische entnommen (davon KEINE unter 50cm, und 8 über 60cm :c)


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Oh wie geil ich bin von Samstag Mittag bis Sonntag Nachmittag an der Küste....:m


----------



## Helleflynder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Am letzten Wochenende war ich samstags auf Fehmarn und habe bei bestem Wetter bei Staberhuk den Mefos nachgestellt. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Es waren ca. 8 Spinn- und 2 Fliegenfischer vor Ort. Keiner konnte einen Erfolg verbuchen. Sonntags dann an der Küste von Bliesdorf (bei Grömitz). Auch hier noch nicht einmal ein Zupfer. 
Die Temperaturen sind wohl noch zu niedrig. Aber es hat Spass gemacht und nebenbei habe ich als Anfänger tolle Tipps von einigen "Profis" erhalten. 
Am Wochenende sieht es mit den Temperaturen schon besser aus. Es kribbelt in den Fingern )


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@Zacharias & Helleflynder

Danke, dass Ihr mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema des Threads eingeht #6 Ich dachte schon, ich müsst´ mich hier ausklinken #d

Nur so ein kleiner Tip am Rande: Zum gegenseitigen Pflaumenbeschmeissen und Klein- bzw. Braunforellen- und Entnahmemengenkritisieren war es in der Verganenheit sehr hilfreich, wenn man seine literarischen Ergüsse in einem eigenen Thread mit entsprechender Überschrift austobt! Das hat bei den aktuellen Fängen nichts zu suchen, auch wenn es einen Offtopicfree gibt!

@zZacharias: Das ganze Wochenende? Mein unverholener Neid ist Dir gewiss! TL!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> @Zacharias & Helleflynder
> 
> Danke, dass Ihr mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema des Threads eingeht #6 Ich dachte schon, ich müsst´ mich hier ausklinken #d
> 
> Nur so ein kleiner Tip am Rande: Zum gegenseitigen Pflaumenbeschmeissen und Klein- bzw. Braunforellen- und Entnahmemengenkritisieren war es in der Verganenheit sehr hilfreich, wenn man seine literarischen Ergüsse in einem eigenen Thread mit entsprechender Überschrift austobt! Das hat bei den aktuellen Fängen nichts zu suchen, auch wenn es einen Offtopicfree gibt!
> 
> @zZacharias: Das ganze Wochenende? Mein unverholener Neid ist Dir gewiss! TL!



Moin,moin,

endlich mal wieder vernünftige Worte.

Ich werde am Samstag, nähe Kiel, auch wieder meine
Anglerlatex :q anziehen und gucken was geht.

Ich danke Dir.#6

Gruß
Jöfi


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@zZacharias: Das ganze Wochenende? Mein unverholener Neid ist Dir gewiss! TL!

Jo morgen früh um 10Uhr machen der Baron und ich uns mal in neue Gefilde auf... Es geht Richtung Osten, mal n neues Revier befischen, bin mal gespannt was uns da erwartet...
Schön bis 19Uhr fischen, dann essen gehen, dann noch 1,2,3 lockere Drinks:g, dann schön im ausgebauten Bulli schlafen und dann morgens um 7Uhr wieder ab ins Wasser bis zum frühen Nachmittag!!!:m


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@Zacharias: Dann hoffe ich mal, daß es bei euch besser läuft, als bei mir diese Woche.#6

Ich bin heut zum 3. Mal in dieser Woche für zwei Stunden im Wasser gewesen und wieder keinerlei Fischkontakt. Das Wasser ist definitiv noch zu kalt!:c

Hier in "meinem" Revier fehlen einfach noch die Sandaal-Schwärme im Küstenbereich. 
Sobald die sich in Ufernähe tummeln, gehts los! :q

Die Natur macht es in diesem Jahr wieder sehr spannend...besser als jeder Krimi! #6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nach einigen Erfolglosen Versuchen ging es endlich mal wieder los und dann hats auch noch geklappt mit dem ersten Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr
Datum: 11.03.´11
 Ort: Kieler Förde
 Uhrzeit: 15:30-18:30

War heute mit Kumpel Karl vom Boot aus unterwegs... Eigentlich hatten  wir beide keine großen Erwartungen, da es ja doch recht windig war und  die Wassertempertatur an den Stellen wo das Fischen möglich war, also  auf der Seite, die vom Land geschützt wurde, nur 1,6 Grad betrug...
Trotzdem haben wir unser Glück versucht doch zuerst blieben unsere  geschleppten Wobbler unbeachtet... Als wir dann shcon kurz davor waren  aufzugeben kam dann doch der ersehnte Biss an meiner Rute! Nach kurzem  Drill wurde dann auch erfolgreich meine erste geschleppte Mefo  gelandet Diese durfte aber aufgrund ihrer Größe (38cm) auch gleich  wieder in ihr liebstes Element
Ein schönes Gefühl nach der langen Durststrecke endlich mal wieder einen Fisch in der Hand zu halten
Also das gleiche Spiel nochmal und auf dem Rückweg gabs nahezu an der  gleichen Stelle wieder einen Biss bei mir! Zum Vorschein kam nach  erneutem kurzen Drill die nächste Mefo, die auch wieder schwimmt, da  auch sie nur 1 cm größer war.
Danach ging der Totentanz, den wir vorher auch schon hatten weiter und  wir hörten dann gegen halb 7 mit dem Einsetzenden Dunkelheit auch auf.
Alles in allem war es ein schöner Angeltag, nur leider blieb Karl erfolglos, doch das ändert sich bestimmt morgen!
Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Daiwa Tournament Shiner in der Farbe "Ghost Perch"

Wünsche allen fürs Wochenende ein dickes Petri!
LG Tim


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@all

Ich war auch mal wieder los (Mi). #6In DK, hab aber keinen Fischkontakt gehabt,aber ich der Bucht war morgens noch Eis (3-5mm)|gr: und bein Vorbeiwaten habe ich die Kinderstube der Mefos aufgeschreckt (20-30cm) .Standen reglos unter dem Eis,bis ich kam.:q:q

War nicht leicht zu fischen bei dem Wind aber trotzdem ein toller Tag.

gruß eddy


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Fahrt bloß alle nach WH und fangt die Grönis.... !!!
> Dann steh ich wieder an den anderen Stränden alleine da lol...  Petri an alle Fänger!!!!


 aber fotos machen von ner 77 und nicht alleine stehen lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

6Seiten gelesen und nur ******* gelesen |bla:|bla:|bla:ich dachte ich sehe paar geile fische hier |bigeyeshab gerade mein neuen computer eingeweiht 
viel glück alle und labber euch die taschen voll #6lg andre


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So, gerade von´ner Küste zurück und den Fang verstaut :vik::vik::vik:

Wann: heute 14:30-18:00
Wo: darf man noch sagen wo man war? kA, jedenfalls Ostsee 
Wetter: heiter, Westwind 5-6 Bf
Wasser: klar, aber wenig
Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, 25 g
Fische: 1 Mefo, 50 cm und schön dick und blank


@Rolf: Viel Erfolg morgen |wavey:


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Komme gerade aus Weißenhaus zurück.

Kamen nur kleine raus,alles untermaßig.Ich selber hatte 2 untermaßige,die wieder schwimmen.
Mit ca.30 anderen Anglern den Strand geteilt:m.
War wie beim Heringsangeln nicht nur von der Anzahl der Anlger sondern auch von der Größe der Mefo´s|uhoh::q.

Werde morgen mal einen anderen Strand probieren,wo weniger los ist und die Forellen größer sind#6.


----------



## JapanRot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich habe die Saison für mich heute eröffnet...leider erfolglos :-(

Wann: Samstag, 12.03.2010 06:30 Uhr - 08:30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wetter: heiter, keine Welle
Wasser: leicht trüb
Köder: Snaps, gelb/grün ,Hansen Fight rot/schwarz, Hansen Stripper
Fänge: nix, keinen Anfasser. Doch...einen Fang hatte ich...endlich mal wieder Dennis aka Sylverpasi wiedergetroffen. Ich hoffe die Jungs hatten mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



JapanRot schrieb:


> Ich habe die Saison für mich heute eröffnet...leider erfolglos :-(
> 
> Wann: Samstag, 12.03.2010 06:30 Uhr - 08:30 Uhr
> Wo: WH
> Wetter: heiter, keine Welle
> Wasser: leicht trüb
> Köder: Snaps, gelb/grün ,Hansen Fight rot/schwarz, Hansen Stripper
> Fänge: nix, keinen Anfasser. Doch...einen Fang hatte ich...endlich mal wieder Dennis aka Sylverpasi wiedergetroffen. Ich hoffe die Jungs hatten mehr Erfolg.




Sylverpasi hat auch eine kleine Untermaßige wieder schwimmen lassen.
Wir hatten unsere zusammen gefangen in einem Zeitfenster von vlt.20.Minuten da war der Spuk dann wieder vorbei und die Lüdden sind weitergezogen oder hatten keinen Hunger mehr auf Snaps &Co.
Pasi hat den Strand gewechselt und ich bin to hus.:q


----------



## Helleflynder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute zwischen Rettin und Altenbek/Bliesdorf (bei Grömitz) und habe nach dem 10. Wurf eine 55er rausgeholt und wieder schwimmen lassen (nehme nur Einzelhaken). Hat auf die Polarmagnus gebissen. Danach war dann aber Schicht im Schacht...
Wind: S ca. 1 Bft, heiter, Wasser leicht trüb


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> So, gerade von´ner Küste zurück und den Fang verstaut :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Wann: heute 14:30-18:00
> Wo: darf man noch sagen wo man war? kA, jedenfalls Ostsee
> Wetter: heiter, Westwind 5-6 Bf
> Wasser: klar, aber wenig
> Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, 25 g
> Fische: 1 Mefo, 50 cm und schön dick und blank
> 
> 
> @Rolf: Viel Erfolg morgen |wavey:




Danke Dirk. #6

Ergebnis meiner Tour:

Wann: 12.03. 13:00-17:15
Wo: westl. Ostsee  
Wetter: diesig, Südwind 1-2 Bf
Wasser: klar und niedrig
Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, 25 g, Durchlaufblinker grün/kupfer 24 gr.
Fische: nix  

Aber es gab viel frische Luft und tolle Gespräche mit Gleichgesinnten sowohl männlichen Geschlechts (aus HH ), als auch weiblichen |bigeyes Geschlechts aus dem Harz! #6

Euch allen

TL  Rolf   #6  |wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> @zZacharias: Das ganze Wochenende? Mein unverholener Neid ist Dir gewiss! TL!
> 
> Jo morgen früh um 10Uhr machen der Baron und ich uns mal in neue Gefilde auf... Es geht Richtung Osten, mal n neues Revier befischen, bin mal gespannt was uns da erwartet...
> Schön bis 19Uhr fischen, dann essen gehen, dann noch 1,2,3 lockere Drinks:g, dann schön im ausgebauten Bulli schlafen und dann morgens um 7Uhr wieder ab ins Wasser bis zum frühen Nachmittag!!!:m




Puuuhh ganze üble Nullnummer...

Gestern haben wir von 13-17Uhr an einen Spot in der Nähe von Warnemüde ohne jeglichen Kontakt gefisch, die anderen ca. 15 Leuten hatten soweit auch nichts...#c
Heute haben wir dann noch von 06-12Uhr 3 verschiedene Stellen in der Nähe von Boltenhagen auch ohne jeglichen Kontakt befischt...:cNaja vielleicht fahr ich Morgen nochmal alleine in die Lübecker Bucht, da muss ja mal wieder was kommen....|rolleyes


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich war Gestern auch in der nähe von Warnemünde fischen.

Mit Kontackt



Wir waren mit dem schlauchboot draußen. Ich habe echt ungelogen eine Minute gefischt. Und dann kam der biss!

25 min. Drill später , war sie bezwungen.





72cm blankes-Küstensilber.....



lg Max:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hey Max, |wavey:

Dan sag ich doch ganz lieb    *Petri Heil*   zu dem tollen Fisch!!!   :m

TL
Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri zur Bombe !!!


----------



## tegro

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

hi leute 
waren gestern mit meinem vater unterwegs und er konnte auch ein erwischen 63 cm 
und glückwunsch an alle 
mfg 
tegro


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri zur Bombe !!!



Hast du da wo du warst ein Weißes Schlauchboot gesehen?




Lg Max:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Hast du da wo du warst ein Weißes Schlauchboot gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lg Max:vik:



Jo, ihr wurdet auch kontolliert oder??? Da kam doch noch son anderes Boot zu euch gefahren...


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Jupp, waren aber sehr nette Beamte die haben auch nicht schlecht über die Forelle geguckt. Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht das vom Land garnichts gefangen wird.
wir haben noch einen Dorsch gefangen.

50 cm.


lg Max:m


----------



## tegro

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

läuft auch was in dk sondeborg 
mfg 
tegro


----------



## pka2006

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute 09:00 - 14:00 Uhr
Wo: links neben Warnemünde 
Wetter: bewölkt, windstill 
Wasser: klar und Ententeich
Köder: Spöket in rot/weiß 28g und rot/schwarz 18g
Fische: 2 Mefo, um die 40 cm (standen gut im Futter und schwimmen weiter)

Heute habe ich auch meinen Saisonauftakt gefeiert, nachdem ich anderhalb Jahre abstinent gelebt habe und gar nicht am Wasser war.
Eigentlich wollte ich schon 6:30 Uhr losfahren, aber irgendwie hat mein Wecker heute wohl auch Ruhetag gefeiert. 
Somit ging es mit etwas Verspätung los. Eigentliches Ziel war die Jemnitz-Schleuse, da ich auf den Süßwassereinfluss gehofft hatte.
Aber die Hoffnungen wurden durch unser aller Hassobjekt schnell zerstört. Ein schönes Netz hat der Fischer da aufgestellt.

Dann ging es halt an den nächsten Hotspot, wir haben ja noch die freie Auswahl. 
Als ich am Strand ankam, erblickte ich schon 4 Peitschenschwinger und so musste ich doch etwas weiter watscheln als mir lieb war.
In der ersten Stunde hatte ich auch gleich einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, aber so schnell konnte ich nicht mehr reagieren. (auch um die 40cm)
Kurz darauf ruckelt es dann in der Rute und ich hab mich von meinem Spöket schon verabschiedet, da ich mit einem Hänger rechnete. Doch plötzlich Bewegung an der Leine und nach kurzem Drill konnte ich eine schöne blanke Mefo in meinem Kescher begrüßen.
Naja schnell vom Haken gelöst und dann wieder ins Wasser geschubst.

Zwei Stunden lief dann gar nichts, bis ich wieder einen Nachläufer hatte. 
Kurz darauf zappelte es wieder. Auch hier schnell wieder released (ebenfalls 40cm)

Als krönenden Abschluss folgten gleich drei Mefos meinem Spöket bis unter die Rutenspitze, wollten aber nicht wirklich naschen. War auch nicht schlimm, da die auch noch im Kindergarten waren.

Insgesamt standen wir wohl mit 7-8 Anglern am Strand und es kamen ca. 6-7 Fische raus. Jedoch waren alle untermaßig und dürfen weiter schwimmen. Weiter draußen fuhren noch 2-3 Boote hin und her, aber ob die was gefangen haben #c

Wir scheinen wohl die Kindergartengruppe heute begrüßt zu haben. Aber die Erzieher haben sich nicht an unsere Leinen verirrt.

Alles in allem war es ein gelungener Auftakt und nach so langer Zeit war es ein geiles Gefühl, mal wieder ne Mefo zappeln und springen zu sehen.

Hoffe mit dem Temperaturanstieg werden auch die Fische größer.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wollte heute das erste mal in diesem Jahr los. Aber seit gestern, versucht alle 15 min. jemand einen Knoten in meinen Darm zu machen. Bin gestern um 20:00 Uhr ins Bett und heute 11:15 wieder aufgestanden nur um gleich wieder weiter zu schlafen. Das macht doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

endlich mal ein fisch 
PETRI HEIL zum astreinen Überspringer 
mein Glückwunsch
lg andre


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

so war heute mal los.habe 2blanke gefangen.hatte 4 anfasser .leider waren sie zu klein.ne 35er und ne 46er.gefangen auf rainbow falkfish(thor)14gramm.so jetzt seid ihr dran.morgen gehts wieder los.ein dickes petri an alle


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



tegro schrieb:


> läuft auch was in dk sondeborg
> mfg
> tegro



war heute da! nix!! 2 fische!! dorsch und kliesche!! haben geschlepppt!!!und sonst mit buttlöffel versucht....das wasser hatte 1 grad...die anderen hatten überhaupt nix!
lieber noch ein wenig warten.#c#q


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute 17.00-18.30 Uhr
Wo: da wo es Freitag auch geklappt hat
Wetter: bewölkt, windstill
Wasser: klar und Ententeich
Köder: dieverses Blech
Fische: ich nix, aber mein Sohn hat seine allererste MeFo gefangen, 45 cm also gerade maßig (war überhaupt sein erster Fisch beim Watangeln) :vik:

Ja, er hatte mich überredet das WE nochmal loszufahren. Er wollte unbedingt an dieselbe Stelle, obwohl da ja gestern nix lief :c
Na ja, wir standen gerade mal 10 Minuten im Wasser (die ersten traten schon die Heimreise an) da sagt er mit einem Mal ganz cool: "Eh, Papa da"  Nach einem Sprung und 3 Fluchten war sie dann im Kescher #6
So, jetzt ist er auch total infiziert #q


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger...vor allem an Messerfisch....#6...Donnerwetter Junge, so kanns gehen #h...


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> so war heute mal los.habe 2blanke gefangen.hatte 4 anfasser .leider waren sie zu klein.ne 35er und ne 46er.gefangen auf rainbow falkfish(thor)14gramm.so jetzt seid ihr dran.morgen gehts wieder los.ein dickes petri an alle



wart ihr das in ahoop aufm wellenbrecher???

waren zwischen wustrow und ahoop unterwegs... einen schönen biss gab es und eine scholle geharkt... 
sonst nix...


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Tach auch
war heut auch mal wieder unterwegs.
so kurz vor fehmarn
konnte meine erste dieses Jahr auf selbst gebundene Fliege überlisten.
ca. 35 cm 
hat sich im drill wie tiefgefroren benommen.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Auch von mir ein Petri an alle Fänger!
Hoffe nächstes Wochenende auch mal wieder loszukommen.


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin,Moin Sportsfreunde!
Ich war gestern in der Neustädter Bucht mit Holz und Blech unterwegs.
WASSER 2 GRAD
Leicht angetrübt
Es fehlte viel Wasser
Wind  Fast Ententeich
 2 Grönländer C&R
2 anfasser


----------



## lumppumper70

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin moin, auch von mir ein petrie zu den gefangenen und teils releasten silberbarren...war gesten das erste mal auf mefo los,bin von börgerende zeltplatz richtung steilküste Nienhagen gewandert.leider viel netz ganz dicht unter land...so war die wanderung mit wathose auch nich ganz ohne...|bigeyes
hat bei schönem wetter trotzdem spass gemacht,mal wieder die rute zu schwingen...ach ja, fisch gabs nich...dieses mal#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: 14.03.11 7Uhr30-10Uhr30
Wer: ZZ
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt mit Nieselregen
Wasser: klar
Wind: fast nicht vorhanden
Fänge: eine untermassige und eine dicke silberblanke 45er
Fangköder: die Lüdde aufs rosa Schwein als Springer und die 45er auf nen 22g perlmutt/grünen Mörre Silda


Sonstiges: Endlich die erste gutmassige Mefo 2011, nach 6 Touren mit nur 2 untermassigen tat das mal wieder richtig gut !!!:g
Anhang anzeigen 157295


----------



## kasimir

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin
freitag - sonntag immer mal nen paar std auf fehmarn an bekannten stränden unterwegs gewesen nur sonntag morgen nen nachläufer bis unter die rutenspitze sonst null kontakt das wasser is wohl noch zu kalt 1,5C 
petri den fängern


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Wann: heute 17.00-18.30 Uhr
> Wo: da wo es Freitag auch geklappt hat
> Wetter: bewölkt, windstill
> Wasser: klar und Ententeich
> Köder: dieverses Blech
> Fische: ich nix, aber mein Sohn hat seine allererste MeFo gefangen, 45 cm also gerade maßig (war überhaupt sein erster Fisch beim Watangeln) :vik:
> 
> Ja, er hatte mich überredet das WE nochmal loszufahren. Er wollte unbedingt an dieselbe Stelle, obwohl da ja gestern nix lief :c
> Na ja, wir standen gerade mal 10 Minuten im Wasser (die ersten traten schon die Heimreise an) da sagt er mit einem Mal ganz cool: "Eh, Papa da"  Nach einem Sprung und 3 Fluchten war sie dann im Kescher #6
> So, jetzt ist er auch total infiziert #q



Hey Dirk,   #h

ein dickes Petri an den Sohnemann. :m
Aber wie kann ein Vater nur seinen Sohn süchtig nachen!?  :q :m

Habe eben den Schneidertag dazwischen erwischt. Aber dat kommt noch! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

mal eine kurze frage... wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den blinkern wenn ihr mit wathose unterwegs seid? 
in die brusttasche??? 
also ich habe von der idee gelesen das sich eine dvd hülle ganz gut macht? 
oder habt ihr da andere methoden?
wäre nett wenn ihr mal erzählt, weil ich hasse es wenn die blinker sich in der brusttasche der hose verhaken...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ganz normal in ne Köderbox und dann in die Watjacke...


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So, war heute auch endlich mal wieder mit fliege unterwegs.
Wann: 14.3.2011 14:00 bis 16:00
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter: Nebel und kein Wind
Wasser: Ententeich
Köder: Pattegrisen 
Fische:Steelhead 56 cm

Hat beim dritten biss endlich den Haken geschnappt. Schön die Bugwelle gesehen denn das Wasser war ja spiegelglatt


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri !


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Schönes Ding, Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri dem Finnson und Zacharias! An dem Strand hatte ich letztens nur ne Nullnummer... is halt so :m


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6 
Und an alle die bis jetzt schneider geblieben sind (wie meine wehnigkeit):c: Kopf hoch Jungs, die richtige Zeit kommt erst noch!#h

Gruß


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

geiler fisch, dickes petri!!!
der wird aber lecker sein|bla:

gruß


----------



## spöket308

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nun möchte ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
War dieses Jahr schon ca. 10 mal am Strand und gestern hat es dann endlich geklappt.

Wann: 13.3. (13-16h) und 14.03. (11.30-14h)
Wo: Mit meinem Angelkollegen ganz alleine am Sand-Strand
Wetter: diesig/trüb und kein/kaum Wind
Wasser: ganz, ganz leicht angetrübt (+3,8°C)
Köder: Spöket, Hansen Fight
 (blau, silber und braune Farben) 
Fische: Mein Kollege: 55cm/2,3kg (So) + 69cm/4,4kg (Mo)
          Ich: 1 runde, silberne 46cm (Mo)C&R, 1 Flunder 30cm

Wir hatten das Glück das am gesamten We keiner, weder Fischer noch Angler an diesem Strand Interesse zeigten.
Der Sonntag gestalltete sich wie erwartet zäh mit nur einem kurzen Anfasser und der 55iger. Monntag war aber reichlich Fisch unter Land, leider war es meinem Freund und mir nicht vergönnt alle Fische zum Anbiss zu überreden.
Wir hatten beide einen Aussteiger in der Kategorie 60cm+ (die Mefos sind im Drill gesprungen wie verrückt, aber schon imposant solche Fische 10m vor einem aus dem Wasser springen zu sehen, seltene Momente)
und noch geschätzte 5 Nachläufer 60cm+ (war über dem Sandgrund gut zu sehen), wobei mein Freund einen Fisch auf ca. 80cm geschätzt hatte.
Die Mefos waren zum fressen am Strand, beide hatten Sprotten oder kl Heringe im Magen. 

Euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Sehr schöne Fische! Dickes PETRI!!!#6
Das lässt mich hoffen!:q

Gruß


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri zu den schönen Silberbarren.
Das ermutigt einen doch wieder loszugehen|supergri


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Schöne Fische da freue ich mich auf die nächste Woche.......
allen ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Sauber jungs und ein fettes petri heil an die steelhead 
lg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Samstag ziehen zur los!
Du Refo, ich 50+


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

war gerade ne stunde an der steilküste ahoop...
sehr trübes wasser und saukalt...
stunde hab ich es ausgehalten...
einen schönen anfasser hatte ich! der ist dann auch bis kurz vor die rute nachgelaufen... hat mir dann beim abdrehen noch schön die schwanzflosse gezeigt und war weg...

naja, nächstes mal hol ich sie! ^^


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Sauber jungs und ein fettes petri heil an die steelhead
> lg andre



jop danke...soll morgen wieder los...mal sehen was dann geht..


----------



## BenniO584

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen hier mal ein nachtrag zu sonntag dem 13.3. ich war mal mit meinem yak für 6 stunden in der förde unterwegs vorzugsweise die ostküste wassert..glatte 2,5 grad also noch sau kalt zum glück war kaum wellengang wäre kalt geworden!!! 
naja aber nun beim schleppen nix bekommen nicht ein anfasser,,
aber in einer bucht beim ankern auf einen blau silbernen möre-silda einen fehlbiss! geschätzt knapp maßiger grönländer..
lässt nur hoffen das es besser und wärmer wird
MFG SILBER JÄGER
Fly,-SPIN,-KAJAK FISHING


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Heute Morgen hat so schön die Sonne geschienen, dass ich es auch nicht mehr aushalten konnte, und bin in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal unterwegs gewesen.

Wann: 16.3., 7:30-10:00h
Wo: Bi mi tu Huus
Wetter: Sonnig, Anfangs 2 Windstärken und zum Schluss in Böen bis 4 (Katzenpfötchen), 0,5m Welle
Wasser: trüb (+2,5°C)
Köder: Spöket, Eisele MeFo in Weiß und in Gelb
Fische: SERO #c

War sehr schön nach der langen und Enthalsamen Phase, aber noch sehr Frisch. Bin aber weiterhin dran......


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an die Fänger !


----------



## GroßhechtGräfe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin,

ich war ne Woche (10. - 16.03.) auf Rügen und habe es 4-mal auf Mefo versucht an unterschiedlichen Stellen (Glowe, Drewoldke), zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten, mit verschiedensten Ködern und unterschiedlichen Wetterbedingungen und habe nichts gefangen. Ich bin jetzt schon 7-mal in Folge als Schneider nach Hause gegangen  Ganz stark...

Das Wasser hatte übrigens zwischen 0-2°. Was Mut für die nächste Zeit machen sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass die Fischer in Glowe kistenweise Mefos und Lachse (was ich so gesehen habe, bis ca. 85 cm) in den Netzen hatten. Es sind also etliche Fische da, nur scheint das Wasser doch vielleicht noch etwas kalt zu sein...

Übrigens: Die Trollingfreunde in Glowe (etwa 15 Boote) sind an dem Tag, an dem ich im Hafen spazieren war, auch nicht so richtig erfolgreich gewesen. Insgesamt wurden nur 4 Fische gefangen, darunter jedoch ein Lachs von "1,11 Meter" 

Petri Heil!!!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> war gerade ne stunde an der steilküste ahoop...
> sehr trübes wasser und saukalt...
> stunde hab ich es ausgehalten...
> einen schönen anfasser hatte ich! der ist dann auch bis kurz vor die rute nachgelaufen... hat mir dann beim abdrehen noch schön die schwanzflosse gezeigt und war weg...
> 
> naja, nächstes mal hol ich sie! ^^


kann das sein ,das du ein kariertes basecap aufhattest?


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

paßt auf,das wetter wird richtig geil.mefogeil.gehe die ganze nächste woche los zum pietschen.noch habe ich zeit.....petri an alle und ne träne die nicht können....


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@Zacharias Zander....
Petri zum Fisch....aber "Silberblank" is anders...!


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> @Zacharias Zander....
> Petri zum Fisch....aber "Silberblank" is anders...!



erst gratulieren und dann rumstänkern, muß man das verstehen?

greetz

robert


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> @Zacharias Zander....
> Petri zum Fisch....aber "Silberblank" is anders...!



Was ist denn mit dir los#d....Blanker gehts jawohl nicht !!!#q


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> kann das sein ,das du ein kariertes basecap aufhattest?



das war mein onkel...
ich hatte ne rote mütze auf...


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir los#d....Blanker gehts jawohl nicht !!!#q



:qblanker gehts immer|muahah:


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



GroßhechtGräfe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wasser hatte übrigens zwischen 0-2°. Was Mut für die nächste Zeit machen sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass die Fischer in Glowe kistenweise Mefos und Lachse (was ich so gesehen habe, bis ca. 85 cm) in den Netzen hatten. Es sind also etliche Fische da, nur scheint das Wasser doch vielleicht noch etwas kalt zu sein...
> 
> 
> 
> Petri Heil!!!



Kannst du mir sagen, wo überall Netze stehen? Haben die schon wieder die ganze Küste vollgestellt?


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

hmm... na überall nicht, aber doch schon weit verbreitet...|uhoh:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



janko schrieb:


> :qblanker gehts immer|muahah:



Blanker Wahnsinn !


----------



## Patty

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> @Zacharias Zander....
> Petri zum Fisch....aber "Silberblank" is anders...!


 
Das alte Spiel!
*"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier!"*

Irgendjemand findet hier doch immer ein Haar in der Suppe.|gr:
 Freut Euch doch, das es immer noch einige Leute gibt die Ihre Fänge hier einstellen.
Einfach mal das Foto genau anschauen, dann sieht man das es lediglig ein Schatten ist der den Fisch etwas dunkel erscheinen lässt....

Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf diese nervige und immer wiederkehrende Diskussion ob ein Fisch nun blank ist oder nicht. Gönnt den Leuten Ihre Fische.....
Gruß Patty


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Patty schrieb:


> Das alte Spiel!
> *"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier!"*
> 
> Irgendjemand findet hier doch immer ein Haar in der Suppe.|gr:
> Freut Euch doch, das es immer noch einige Leute gibt die Ihre Fänge hier einstellen.
> Einfach mal das Foto genau anschauen, dann sieht man das es lediglig ein Schatten ist der den Fisch etwas dunkel erscheinen lässt....
> 
> Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf diese nervige und immer wiederkehrende Diskussion ob ein Fisch nun blank ist oder nicht. Gönnt den Leuten Ihre Fische.....
> Gruß Patty




#6|good:#6


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Zu dieser Jahreszeit kann so ne Gröni-Sprotte doch nur blank sein! Die ist weder laichreif/absteigend/aufsteigend noch leidet sie an einer verfrühten Sommer- oder Fjordbräune... Da kennt sich wer halt einfach nicht so richtig aus...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Gröni-Sprotte...Alles klar....#6


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ach Zach...nichts gegen Deinen Fisch! Den hätte ich, wenn ich ihn gekriegt hätte (hätte-hätte), auch mitgenommen nach bisher 5 erfolglosen Ausflügen. Das sind doch die leckersten....#h


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger. So langsam gehts ja richtig los. Ich werde am WE mal durchstarten.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Glªss|EYEs schrieb:


> Ach Zach...nichts gegen Deinen Fisch! Den hätte ich, wenn ich ihn gekriegt hätte (hätte-hätte), auch mitgenommen nach bisher 5 erfolglosen Ausflügen. Das sind doch die leckersten....#h



|sagnix :g !!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Patty schrieb:


> Das alte Spiel!
> *"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier!"*
> 
> Irgendjemand findet hier doch immer ein Haar in der Suppe.|gr:
> Freut Euch doch, das es immer noch einige Leute gibt die Ihre Fänge hier einstellen.
> Einfach mal das Foto genau anschauen, dann sieht man das es lediglig ein Schatten ist der den Fisch etwas dunkel erscheinen lässt....
> 
> Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf diese nervige und immer wiederkehrende Diskussion ob ein Fisch nun blank ist oder nicht. Gönnt den Leuten Ihre Fische.....
> Gruß Patty



Korrekt! #6

Einfach mal entspannt durch die Hose atmen oder Fischen gehen. Das hilft gegen verständlichen Winterfrust.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an die Fänger #6

Ich kann Patty nur zustimmen. Kennen auch Leute (#h) die wegen genau solcher elendigen Diskussionen nix mehr posten.


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo leute ich bin neu hier, und muss ja mal einen anfang für mich machen . Wollte nächstes We. mal los in die Neustädter Bucht , und ein versuch auf Mefo machen . Kann mir einer helfen ob es sich schon lohnt denn versuch zu starten???? 

ps. Hoffe das ich hier nicht falsch bin


----------



## a-l-e-x

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Sonntag
Wo: Ostsee
Wetter: bewölkt,
Wasser: klar und kalt
Köder: Gno

Erstes Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr:vik:!!!

71 cm 4,5 kg


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ein dickes Petri!!! Schöner Fisch!


----------



## a-l-e-x

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri!!! Schöner Fisch!




Vielen Dank!!! Grüße a-l-e-x|rolleyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



a-l-e-x schrieb:


> Wann: Sonntag
> Wo: Ostsee
> Wetter: bewölkt,
> Wasser: klar und kalt
> Köder: Gno
> 
> Erstes Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr:vik:!!!
> 
> 71 cm 4,5 kg


 

Schöööne Ding du!!!
Petri !!! #6


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute (18.03.2011) von 15.00- 18.00 Uhr
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: bewölkt,
Wasser: klar und kalt
Köder: Spöket, Gno, Mörre silda, Salty
Was: Nach über zweistündiger Beißflaute gab es gegen 17.30 Uhr innerhalb von 5 Minuten 2 Grönis (um die 30 cm).
Habe beide schnell abgehakt und wieder freundlich verabschiedet, damit sie nächstes Jahr mal wieder vorbeischauen.
Bei einem anderen Petrijünger gab es noch eine von ca. 45 cm, die an der Schwanzflosse gehakt war|bigeyes


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



a-l-e-x schrieb:


> Wann: Sonntag
> Wo: Ostsee
> Wetter: bewölkt,
> Wasser: klar und kalt
> Köder: Gno
> 
> Erstes Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr:vik:!!!
> 
> 71 cm 4,5 kg



Na dann wünsche ich an dieser Stelle auch ein gaaaanz dickes   *P e t r i*   zu diesem tollen Fisch! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## d-tour

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Glückwunsch den Fängern 

die Fangmeldungen machen Mut und der Wetterbericht ebenfalls.

Wo ich dieses Wochenende stehen werde weiss ich schon ....... Im Wasser 



Petri....


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



a-l-e-x schrieb:


> Wann: Sonntag
> Wo: Ostsee
> Wetter: bewölkt,
> Wasser: klar und kalt
> Köder: Gno
> 
> Erstes Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr:vik:!!!
> 
> 71 cm 4,5 kg



Petri zur schönen Trutte!#6:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Dickes Petri!

Toller Fisch!


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!
Da sind ja ein paar tolle Fische gefangen worden!
TL


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri,auch vom Fischland....das ist doch mal ein richtig schönes Tier!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ganz dickes PETRI an a-l-e-x, geiler Fisch!!!#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

:kgeiler fisch :k die schwester hole ich mir gleich #6in 30minuten bin ich auf der bahn :vik:lg andre


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Werde leider erst nächtes we. los können , und hoffe hier auch einen erfolg melden zu können 

Dickes petri an die fänger


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an die Fänger!:vik:

Werd nachher auch nochmal schauen ob was geht.|rolleyes


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger#h
Heute muss ich zum Fußball und Morgen auf ne Dienstreise.......#q
und das bei dem Wetter:r

Werd erst Dienstag wieder ins Wasser kommen.......also laßt noch ein paar hübsche Trutten im Wasser:q

Danke!!!


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

petri auch von mir.Werde auch gleich mal los.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



a-l-e-x schrieb:


> Wann: Sonntag
> Wo: Ostsee
> Wetter: bewölkt,
> Wasser: klar und kalt
> Köder: Gno
> 
> Erstes Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr:vik:!!!
> 
> 71 cm 4,5 kg


 
Super dickes Petri!!!#6 Herrlicher Fisch!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Himmi, Irsch und Zwirn!!!

Schönes Ostseesilber, dickes Petri!!!

Ich war heute morgen kurz den Nebel zerpeitschen, konnte aber nur weiter draussen ne ordentliche steigen sehen ... leider außer Wurfweite. Hab aber ein paar tolle neue Knoten geworfen |uhoh:

Andre, hau was raus Du Fusselquäler!

#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Geiler Fisch........etwas neid aber riesen Glückwunsch.....werde Montag angreifen .......allen am Wochenende viel Glück


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute 15.30 Uhr - 18.00Uhr
Wer: ich  (der nette Baron war auch da)
Wo:Fischland
Wetter: Sonne, kaum Wind aber kaltes Wasser 
Fänge: nöö 
Köder:Blech und Wobbler, Hansen,Spro,Spöket und ich glaube  das was der Baron versenkt hat war ein Snaps .

War auch ohne Fänge schön (kalt) am Wasser. Morgen auf ein Neues.
Schöne Grüße an den Baron.


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Vielleicht hast ja morgen mehr glück ;-)
Auf welcher Ecke hast es denn probiert ???
War viel los?


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ausser mir und dem Baron war nur noch ein anderer Angler da, der hat aber auch nichts gefangen und war nicht ganz so lange da.Wir waren in AH.!


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :kgeiler fisch :k die schwester hole ich mir gleich #6in 30minuten bin ich auf der bahn :vik:lg andre



Und Digger wo bleibt das Foto der Schwester:q



Petri an alle Fänger#6


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

jab 
schönes Teil Petri dem Fänger!

Heute WH 
von mittag bis Nachmittag
nichts nichts und noch mal nichts.
so wie alle anderen wohl auch.....
nächstes WE neuer Versuch


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Bin nächsts we. da und bin echt gespannt was da geht


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich war heute morgen auch mal für 2 Stunden unterwegs an einem bekannten Strand. Habe mich gewundert, als ich dort an kam, dass wir nur zu dritt dort waren...eigtl. ist man es ein bissl anders gewohnt ... Hatte was, nur leider sind wir alle ohne Erfolg geblieben


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Morgen gehts wieder los...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Und Digger wo bleibt das Foto der Schwester:q
> 
> 
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger#6


 :g
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
:g


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri alter !!!


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Endlich einer mit Erfolg..... Schönes Petri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri Bone, auf deine "schwinchenrosa-fussel" ?? :g


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Das Foto ist gar nicht von heute ...

Sonst hätte die Gräte viel mehr auf die Ka..e gehauen! :g


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 157595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :g


petri.
noch mehr infos???|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

so wie ich André kennengelernt habe, hätte er, wenn es denn sein Fang gewesen wäre, wohl etwas mehr dazu geschrieben.
Ich tippe auf den Fisch eines Kumpels......auf jeden Fall Ü60 und blank #h


----------



## BenniO584

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wat fürn lahmer Klitschko BOX Abend!!
Naja dafür geht es morgen mittag ans wasser!!!
mal was versuchen!


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ist ja ganz toll was hier so geschrieben wird ABER was bringt dieser Block UNS allen wenn DIE die was fangen nicht einmal ne Raum eingrenzung geben ( es ist ja wohl klar das wir nicht den genauen Strand mit Adresse Postleitzahl,GPS Daten mit angeben ).
Das ist dann ja eher ne "Schwanzverlängerung" bzw schaut mal ich bin der geilste Typ, den ich hab gefangen.
Wnn ich so was lese wie zb 
#
Wo:  da wo ich immer bin aber meinlieblingssatz ist : am Strand. 
Da könnt ihr ja gleich das schreiben euch schenken.


So das war mal nötig.

 Nun zu meinen Daten

Wo: Als
Wann : 19.03
Wasser: 3 
Luft :8
Wind: N/W
Wasser: Strand 1 im Fjord Braun , Starnd 2 im Osten Klar
Was: Nichts, noch nicht mal andere Angler gesehen.
Womit: alles was die Kiste so her gibt. Blech,Fliegen


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



holzwurm schrieb:


> Ist ja ganz toll was hier so geschrieben wird ABER was bringt dieser Block UNS allen wenn DIE die was fangen nicht einmal ne Raum eingrenzung geben ( es ist ja wohl klar das wir nicht den genauen Strand mit Adresse Postleitzahl,GPS Daten mit angeben ).
> Das ist dann ja eher ne "Schwanzverlängerung" bzw schaut mal ich bin der geilste Typ, den ich hab gefangen.
> Wnn ich so was lese wie zb
> #
> Wo:  da wo ich immer bin aber meinlieblingssatz ist : am Strand.
> Da könnt ihr ja gleich das schreiben euch schenken.
> 
> 
> So das war mal nötig.
> 
> Nun zu meinen Daten
> 
> Wo: Als
> Wann : 19.03
> Wasser: 3
> Luft :8
> Wind: N/W
> Wasser: Strand 1 im Fjord Braun , Starnd 2 im Osten Klar
> Was: Nichts, noch nicht mal andere Angler gesehen.
> Womit: alles was die Kiste so her gibt. Blech,Fliegen





Wie soll denn eine Raumeingrenzung deiner Meinung nach aussehen?Freu dich doch einfach für die anderen, egal wo sie gefangen haben!#6Petri


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hey Bohnenfischer,

Bring uns mal ins Licht !

Warst Du beim Händler oder dürfen wir jetzt gratulieren ?

#h


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Bin heute wieder für 2 Stunden durchs wasser gewatet.

Wann: 20.3., 7:00-9:00h
Wo: Am Huk
Wetter: Sonnig, Anfangs 2 Windstärken, 0,2m Welle
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Köder: Blech in Silber
Fische: leider nix


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle! Super Fische habt Ihr uns da präsentiert.

Weiter So!


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 157595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :g




ey andre den rasen kenne ich dat is doch der vom fischer wo man die teile kaufen kann:m#a#g


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen,
gestern wie heute gingen bereits in der Dunkelheit so einige Grönländer an den Haken. Komischerweise war das helle Hansenblech fängiger. Zwei adäquate waren dann doch noch für ein Schmankerl dabei. Besonders heute bissen die restlichen aus der Kinderstube zart sodass sie noch wachsen dürfen und vor allem können (gelle  mein m).


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin

Man jetzt macht sich der Rhöde auch noch inne See breit!!
Bleib doch inne Trave!!:vik:

Petri mein bester!!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Es brennt unter den Fingernägeln & ich komm aus meinem Dorf einfach nicht raus.
Sonnenschein, Fangmeldungen, alle Freunde sind los.
Nur ich nicht. Die Welt kann so gemein sein! -.-


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

war heute morgen mit nem kumpel in der kieler förde mit der fliegenpeitsche unterwegs. Leider eine gute 50er im drill verloren, aber so ist das eben...nächstes mal klappt es bestimmt.

petri allen anderen Fängern!


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Fischlandpeitsche schrieb:


> Wie soll denn eine Raumeingrenzung deiner Meinung nach aussehen?Freu dich doch einfach für die anderen, egal wo sie gefangen haben!#6Petri


 




Ich freu mich für jeden (noch mehr wenn C&R ) aber was soll sonst dieser Block/Treat ?
Ich weiß auch das ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da stehe.
Ich gönne jedem dem Fisch mir ist es auch egal wenn ich nichts gefangen habe denn der Tag am Wasser mit Freunden oder alleine ist mehr Wert, einfach einen schönen Tag am Wasser mehr geht doch nicht kein Stress die Arbeit weit weg
kein generve.( Ausser Knoten im Vorfach und vieleicht das ein oder andere anfüttetern mit Blinkern )


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Fischlandpeitsche schrieb:


> Wie soll denn eine Raumeingrenzung deiner Meinung nach aussehen?Freu dich doch einfach für die anderen, egal wo sie gefangen haben!#6Petri


 

Na am besten man postet nur noch: Meerforelle gefangen, wie lang und schwer und nun alle klatschen. Mehrwert für die Leser gleich Null. Da kannste aber den Tröt gleich dichtmachen. Also eine Eingrenzung Lübecker, Mecklenburger Bucht, Fehmarn, Rügen oder so ist da schon lesenswerter. Ich glaube bei den Fischen nennt man so was Futterneid. |rolleyes


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri Rhöde, guter Einstieg !


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an die Fänger!

Wir haben heute zu dritt 4 Stunden in der Lübecker  Bucht abgeschneidert...


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen,


Sin heute zu fünft in Ostholstein in die Fluten gehüpft, haben alles von Blech bis Fliege dabei gehabt aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Dafür war das wetter sehr geil und im Windschatten konnte man die Sonne genießen.

Petri an alle Fänger und die die noch los wollen!|wavey:


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Na am besten man postet nur noch: Meerforelle gefangen, wie lang und schwer und nun alle klatschen. Mehrwert für die Leser gleich Null. Da kannste aber den Tröt gleich dichtmachen. Also eine Eingrenzung Lübecker, Mecklenburger Bucht, Fehmarn, Rügen oder so ist da schon lesenswerter. Ich glaube bei den Fischen nennt man so was Futterneid. |rolleyes



Okay,diese Art von Raumeingrenzung halte ich auch für sinnvoll.Besser als Ort: Strand usw.!
Viel wichtiger finde ich persönlich aber z.B. Tageszeit, Temperatur und Wasserverhältnisse(bedingt Köder).Diese Kriterien kann man dann als "Anfänger" auch auf andere spots ableiten.Ich schreibe als Ort auch nur Fischland als Region und nicht den direkten Spot, weil den eh jeder der hier fischt kennt.

petri an die Fänger vom Wochenende #6


----------



## Helleflynder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hatte heute nur ´ne Stunde zum Angeln, aber bei dem Wetter ist eine Stunde immer noch besser als gar keine ) War in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs und hatte gleich beim vierten Wurf eine Mefo am Haken. Netter Drill, aber es war ein Grönländer, der auf die Polarmagnus abgefahren ist. War zwar knapp über Maß, aber habe ihn im Wasser abgehakt und "angeschoben"... Danach dann nichts mehr. Wasser war sehr klar, Wind aus W bis WSW, Wassertemperatur ca. 2-3 Grad. 
Gestern war ich den ganzen Nachmittag in der Bucht auf der Pirsch, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an die Faenger 
Ich stand heute auch den halben Tag im Wasser bei Warnemuende mit einigen anderen.... doch gefangen wurde glaube ich nix. 
Naja das naechste mal fange ich bestimmt meine erste maßige


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wer: Erik69 und Ich
Wo: Ost Holstein
Wann: ca. 10-13.30
Fänge: Erik 1x55 und Ich 1x 46 und 1x ca.40
Köder: Erik Spöket rot/schwarz und Ich 2x pinke Springerfliege

Sau geiler Tag, bestes Wetter gute Fänge und netter Kumpel#6





Petri an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute auch mit zwei Kumpels unterwegs auf Fehmarn! Zwei Anfasser hatten wir zu verzeichnen aber das war es dann auch leider! Mal sehen ob ich in der Woche nochmal los komme! Petri an alle anderen!

Gruß


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wer: mein einer und n anderer
Wo: Mefoanglertreff Sierksdorf 
Wann: ca. 15.00- 18.00
Fänge: 4 Grönis, davon einer unter Maß, plus einmal gute 50cm, zusätzlich ein paar Bisse, mehrere Nachläufer und aktive Fische a.d. Oberfläche
Köder: Fliegenpeitsche (nur Bisse), ansonsten versch. Blinker.

Der 4. Wurf brachte den ersten Fisch. Weitere 3 Grönländer folgten dann in der nächsten guten Stunde. Zusätzlich einige vergleichbare Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, zaghafte Bisse auf Fliege und energischere auf Blinker. Schließlich abschließend noch den Fisch von geschätzten guten 50cm. Die letzten eineinhalb Stunden war trotz Platzwechseln nichts mehr zu holen. Anscheinend hatten wir Glück mit der Platzwahl - ansonsten kam nicht sonderlich viel raus auf der Strecke. So kann es gerne weitergehen


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs
Wann : 20.03  14.00-17.30Uhr
Wo: Stoltera
Wind : 2-3bft WNW ,eisig kühl
Luft : 8°C
Wasser : 1°C laut BSH,gefühlt kälter -ordendlich angetrübt
Womit : alles was die Fliegendose hergab
Was : nix,trotzdem schöner Strandausflug

War mal richtig leer heute obwohl der Parkstreifen rammelvoll gewesen ist , und ich schon Befürchtungen hatte keinen Platz abzubekommen.
Außer mir war nur noch ein weiterer Fusselwerfer da,und weiter Richtung Elmenhorst konnte ich och nur noch 4 Blechfischer sehen. Fisch gabs wohl auch bei denen nicht so wie ich sehen konnte. Auch die Trollingangler gingen heute leer aus.
Na ja ...kann nur besser werden denn ab nächster Woche soll die Temp auf bis 14°C steigen:vik:


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri ! 

Wann: heut vormittag
Wo: Ostsee
Wind: West , leider abnehmend 
Wasser: angetrübt , ca. 2°
Womit: Fliegenpeitsche , Blech
Was: Trotz eigentlich optimaler Bedingungen auf Fussel nichts,
        auf Blech (Gno) einen attraktiven Nachläufer und einmal   
        Silber mit 62 cm und 2,1 kg in ner super Kondition , im Ma
        gen nichts . Würde an dieser Stelle gern berichten , daß     
        der Landung ein klasse Drill vorausging , aber die Trutte 
        war durch nichts von ihrem Entschluß abzubringen , sich 
        über 10 Meter dem Kescher entgegenzuschrauben ;+. 
        Später schönes Wetter ohne noch irgendein schuppiges 
        Lebenszeichen .


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Da ist ja noch ordentlich was rausgekommen....Petri!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ kraft 67, #h

Petri von mir zu dem tollen Fisch. :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Das Foto ist gar nicht von heute ...
> 
> Sonst hätte die Gräte viel mehr auf die Ka..e gehauen! :g


 woher willst du das denn wissen |bla: du klug------erlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petriheil an die Fänger #6die Mefo hat mein kollege gefangen 64cm und 3kilo #6


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

wann: heute 12-18 uhr
wo: westliche ostsee
was: 46cm +47cm + 63cm + ca. 40-45cm 
womit: hansen flash + stripper

die 63 hat schon nen schönen tanz gemacht... genial... magen war leer... aber der fisch rund...

also es scheint langsam aber sicher doch loszugehen... stand mit 2 kumpels einer links, einer rechts... aber anscheinend hatte ich wohl ein nest gefunden... mit dem richtigen ding am anderen ende der schnur...


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger, sind ja schöne Fische rausgekommen.Ich hoffe das ich nächstes We auch wieder zur Küste Komme...


lG Max:m


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> woher willst du das denn wissen |bla: du klug------erlg andre



Weil der Fisch dann woanders auch aufgetaucht wäre... #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> wann: heute 12-18 uhr
> wo: westliche ostsee
> was: 46cm +47cm + 63cm + ca. 40-45cm
> womit: hansen flash + stripper
> 
> die 63 hat schon nen schönen tanz gemacht... genial... magen war leer... aber der fisch rund...
> 
> also es scheint langsam aber sicher doch loszugehen... stand mit 2 kumpels einer links, einer rechts... aber anscheinend hatte ich wohl ein nest gefunden... mit dem richtigen ding am anderen ende der schnur...


 
Standen auch gestern im Wasser. Neustädter Bucht. Aber da ging nichts los. Nur meine Füße. Die wollten immer aus dem kaltem Wasser.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petriheil an die Fänger #6die Mefo hat mein kollege gefangen 64cm und 3kilo #6


 
Andre ich dachte ich könnte dir mal anständig gratulieren.Dann eben ein anderes mal.Hau was raus Alter.


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Fischlandpeitsche schrieb:


> Wann: heute 15.30 Uhr - 18.00Uhr
> Wer: ich  (der nette Baron war auch da)
> Wo:Fischland
> Wetter: Sonne, kaum Wind aber kaltes Wasser
> Fänge: nöö
> Köder:Blech und Wobbler, Hansen,Spro,Spöket und ich glaube  das was der Baron versenkt hat war ein Snaps .
> 
> War auch ohne Fänge schön (kalt) am Wasser. Morgen auf ein Neues.
> Schöne Grüße an den Baron.




Jo war echt nett aber mir taten abends noch die Füsse weh vom kalten Wasser. 
War am Sonntag nochmal beim Berufsfischer vom Fischland und der sagte mir, dass nichtmal in 4 - 6 Meter tiefe n Silberbarren verhaftet wird......
Kein Plan, wo die Jungs sich momentan rumtreiben aber so einige Einzelgänger verirren sich ja doch in den kalten Uferbereich......
Petri an alle Fänger........

---und JA das war n Snaps, den ich versenkt habe beim letzten Wurf:q

Netten Gruß zurück und bis nächstes mal.......

*T.D.A.F. you´ll never walk alone*


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger. 

Wer von euch ist im Wohlenberger Wiek Aktiv? Suche hier Mitangler. Bitte PN.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> was: 46cm +47cm + 63cm + ca. 40-45cm
> womit: hansen flash + stripper
> aber anscheinend hatte ich wohl ein nest gefunden...


 
glückwunsch euch und den anderen zu den schönen fängen. der hansen flash war bei mir auch der erfolgreichste köder. scheint ja echt so zu sein, dass an manchen ecken zu gewissen zeiten auch etwas gößere grönländer ihr unwesen treiben. wird jetzt bestimmt immer besser #h!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



El. Baron TDAF schrieb:


> Jo war echt nett aber mir taten abends noch die Füsse weh vom kalten Wasser.
> War am Sonntag nochmal beim Berufsfischer vom Fischland und der sagte mir, dass nichtmal in 4 - 6 Meter tiefe n Silberbarren verhaftet wird......
> Kein Plan, wo die Jungs sich momentan rumtreiben aber so einige Einzelgänger verirren sich ja doch in den kalten Uferbereich......
> Petri an alle Fänger........
> 
> ---und JA das war n Snaps, den ich versenkt habe beim letzten Wurf:q
> 
> Netten Gruß zurück und bis nächstes mal.......
> 
> *T.D.A.F. you´ll never walk alone*


Da hat er Dir ja schön was erzählt....!?;+|bigeyes:g!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

die gierigen fischer wollen ihr silber nur für sich allein! :g#6


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Werde wohl morgen nochmal mit nem Kumpel angreifen!
Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter und auch die Fische mitspielen!#6

Petri an alle!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> die gierigen fischer wollen ihr silber nur für sich allein! :g#6


Richtig, so macht man aus Silber Gold|bigeyes:g!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Da hat er Dir ja schön was erzählt....!?;+|bigeyes:g!!!
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!


Glaub auch |rolleyes .......|uhoh:

Petri an alle 

*T.D.A.F. you´ll never walk alone*


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ein Freund von mir war mit seinem Vater von Freitag bis Heute auf Rügen unterwegs. Ostküste bis hoch nach Arkona. Nicht eine Mefo gefangen aber viel gefahren. Er hat es mir so beschrieben. Es ist sozusagen von Binz bis Arkona alles mit Netzen zugeflastert. Der Fischer hatte einige Mefos im Boot sagte er. Für den Nordstrand war dieses WE zu windig. Und wie gesagt, dort wo man waten konnte, standen auch Netze.|gr: 3 Tage Angeln bei schönsten Sonnenschein und dann sowas.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Werde wohl morgen nochmal mit nem Kumpel angreifen!
> Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter und auch die Fische mitspielen!#6
> 
> Petri an alle!




Moin,moin,min Jung,|wavey:

dann mal los und Dicke Fische.

Übrigens sind heute die beiden neuen Brandungstöcke gekommen. Hammerteile.:vik:

Werden kommendes WE getestet.:m

Gruß
Jöfi#h


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



El. Baron TDAF schrieb:


> Glaub auch |rolleyes .......|uhoh:
> 
> Petri an alle
> 
> *T.D.A.F. you´ll never walk alone*




Dann werde ich das doch morgen gleich mal genauer untersuchen und ein wenig die Peitsche schwingen.#:


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> Wer von euch ist im Wohlenberger Wiek Aktiv? Suche hier Mitangler. Bitte PN.


Halloechen 
 also manchmal bin ich  in der Ecke unterwegs ... doch leider bin ich auf 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit  angewisen :/


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin,Moin und einen gruß aus aus Lübeck
war in der Neustä.Bucht unterwegs
nicht eine Schuppe gesehen
Wasser3 grad leicht angetrübt
Wind schwach
Fänge null
alles was es aus holz und blech gibt
tight lines


----------



## daniel_

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich bin morgen auf Fehmarn und werde dort mal mein Glück auf Mefo versuchen... Werde berichten was dabei rum gekommen is.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So gleich geht's los auf die Mefojagt. Werde heute abend berichten. 

Gruß


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wann: 20.3., 7:00-10:00h
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: Bedeckt, 2-3 Windstärken
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Köder: Blech und Shrimp-Fliege (Sbirolinomontage und Fliegenpeitsche)
Fische: 1 Mefo (43cm), eingestiegen auf die Sbiro-Montage #6

Gruß,
.\\arkus


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Datum:22.03.11
Angelzeit:13.00 - 16.00
Fangzeit:14.30
Ort/Fangplatz:Eckernförder Bucht 
Angelmethode:Spinn-
Köder:Blinker  silber-pink
Wassertiefe:1,5m
Gewässergrund:Leo
Wind:3-4 West
Himmel:Sonne
Wasserstand: normal-niedrig
größe: um und bei 50
Sicht (Wasser):leicht angetrübt
Anzahl:1


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Und wie groß war sie?!#c


lG Max


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



nielsgonewild schrieb:


> Datum:22.03.11
> Angelzeit:13.00 - 16.00
> Fangzeit:14.30
> Ort/Fangplatz:Eckernförder Bucht
> Angelmethode:Spinn-
> Köder:Blinker silber-pink
> Wassertiefe:1,5m
> Gewässergrund:Leo
> Wind:3-4 West
> Himmel:Sonne
> Wasserstand: normal-niedrig
> größe: um und bei 50
> Sicht (Wasser):leicht angetrübt
> Anzahl:1


 
Petri zum Fang!

Aber bitte lasst die Absteiger sich doch erstmal erholen. Das ihr sie fangt, dafür könnt ihr nichts, das seh ich ein, aber dann setzt sie Himmel, A... und Zwirn wieder zurück.#d

Ist natürlich nicht nur an dich gerichtet, sondern an alle Anderen auch. Soweit ich weis, ist bei euch ein gefärbter Fisch geschohnt. Wenn ihr schon keine Schonzeit habt, könnt ihr euch doch wenigstens daran halten.


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang!
> 
> Aber bitte lasst die Absteiger sich doch erstmal erholen. Das ihr sie fangt, dafür könnt ihr nichts, das seh ich ein, aber dann setzt sie Himmel, A... und Zwirn wieder zurück.#d
> 
> Ist natürlich nicht nur an dich gerichtet, sondern an alle Anderen auch. Soweit ich weis, ist bei euch ein gefärbter Fisch geschohnt. Wenn ihr schon keine Schonzeit habt, könnt ihr euch doch wenigstens daran halten.



...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Gefärbte Forellen sind in S.-H. vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember geschont.
Außerdem ist dieser Fisch blank. Vielleicht noch nicht in Topform, aber auch kein Hungerhaken, imho.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann:         Heute 22.03.11 von     09:00-16:30 Uhr
  Fangzeit:     ca. 12:00 Uhr
  Wo:            In der Nähe von Heiligenhafen
  Was:           57er:vik::vik::vik:
  Womit:        Spiro und Polarmagnus
  Warum:       weil ich schon sooooooo lange nicht mehr los war.


Mein Bruder war heute erfolgreich 



  Gruß eddy


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> ...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


 
Na schau mal einer an, das wird schon sein Grund haben!#6


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Na schau mal einer an, das wird schon sein Grund haben!#6




Hey Nase...bin morgen in der Deiner Ecke unterwegs zum fischen...sind ab 6 am Wasser ;-))
Falls Du Lust und Zeit hast...schnapp Dir die Peitsche und komm uns besuchen;-)) Lassen Dir auch eine drin ;-))
Gruß Peer


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hi,
lust schon, Zeit leider nicht!
Fahre gleich zur Arbeit.|uhoh:
Am Wochenende bin ich wieder am Start und übernächste Woche Urlaub.:vik:

Zieht mal bisschen was raus.

Kannst dich ja per PN mal melden ob`s Fisch gab.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> ...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
> 
> Gefärbte Forellen sind in S.-H. vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember geschont.
> Außerdem ist dieser Fisch blank. Vielleicht noch nicht in Topform, aber auch kein Hungerhaken, imho.
> 
> Grüße
> Robert



Dann sollltest du dich vielleicht mal mit dem Thema ein wenig mehr befassen. Ich empfehle dir mal den Küstenknigge durchzulesen.

Klick


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo,

gestern gabs hier bei mir zwischen Zingst und Prerow nun auch den ersten Fischkontakt, nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Mal ohne abgeschneidert bin.

Nach einer Stunde angeln, ist eine schöne Mefo meinem Snaps hinterher geschwommen und direkt unter der Rutenspitze langsam wieder abgedreht. Ich konnte sie sehr gut sehen, war kein Mini-Fisch, ich schätze so 50cm.

Ich hab sofort wieder in die Richtung geworfen...aber nix... Köderwechsel...nach dem dritten Wurf (nun mit Spöket) in dieser Richtung, das gleiche Spiel: eine ca. 55cm große Mefo schwamm hinterher und drehte unter der Rutenspitze wieder ab.
Dann war wieder ca. Stunde Ruhe. Und als ich gerade dachte, nun werd ich langsam aufhören...BISS!!! Leider nur für ca. 2 Sekunden hing der Fisch am Haken, schon war er wieder ab.:c Und das wars.

Aber nun ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die erste Mefo in den Kescher wandert, denn unter Land sind sie nun also!#6

Ich bleibe drann!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

dann muss ich wohl heute auch mal wieder los, gleich nach der arbeit... ^^ angel und wathose liegt im auto...^^ :q:vik:


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Dann sollltest du dich vielleicht mal mit dem Thema ein wenig mehr befassen. Ich empfehle dir mal den Küstenknigge durchzulesen.
> 
> Klick



und, worauf willst du hinaus? Darauf, daß Bellyfisher keine Ahnung von den Schonzeiten in S-H hat, oder daß die Stadien der Färbung fließend ineinander über gehen und jeder für sich entscheiden sollte, ob er einen gefangenen Fisch verwerten will?


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin,

dass der besagte Fisch ein Absteiger ist, daran gibt es ja nun wohl keinen Zweifel. Ein ziemlich magerer Schlauch obendrein :q. 
Die Dinger schmecken einfach nur fürchterlich. Hab selbst auch schon mal so einen mitgenommen und werde das garantiert nie wieder machen, es sei denn der Fisch kann nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Dann kriegt ihn allerdings der Hund . 

Na, Petri auf jeden Fall zur Meerforelle und guten Hunger :q


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin, war gestern wie angekündigt auch los.

Wer: Ein Kumpel und ich.
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Wann: 22.03. von 10:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
Wasser: ca. 3,5 grad und leich angetrübt
Wind: Anfangs 3 später 4 aus West
Womit: Blech in verschiedenen formen und Farben
Was: Ich hatte zwei Nachläufer von geschätzten 50 cm und einen Anfasser. Mein Kumpel hatte einen guten Aussteiger und eine blanke Mefo von knapp über 40 die aber natürlich wieder schwimmt.#6

Alles in allem war es ein super angeltag.:vik:

Gruß und Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

war heute mal los für 2stunden.eine 70er und ne 40er.wind nw 3-4.auf orange-silber von pilkmaxx.morgen gehts wieder los.sandstrand 2m wassertiefe.petri an alle


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> war heute mal los für 2stunden.eine 70er und ne 40er.wind nw 3-4.auf orange-silber von pilkmaxx.morgen gehts wieder los.sandstrand 2m wassertiefe.petri an alle



Hast du Bilder gemacht?#c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> ...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
> 
> Gefärbte Forellen sind in S.-H. vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember geschont.
> Außerdem ist dieser Fisch blank. Vielleicht noch nicht in Topform, aber auch kein Hungerhaken, imho.
> 
> Grüße
> Robert


 
Gefärbte Fische sollten bei uns (wegen der fehlenden Schonzeit) ganzjährig geschützt sein... (meine Meinung)


Nun ja, selbst wenn nicht gehört so ein Fisch bei jedem gesunden Menschenverstand zurück...

Aber egal... wenigstens hat er 1x abgelaicht was die meisten abgeknüppelten Grönis zwischen 40 und 45 garantiert nicht haben...

Guten Appetit...


Hier mal wie´s aussehen sollte ( heute, Neustädter Bucht, 60+ )


----------



## timo85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Dickes PETRI zum schönen Fisch#6


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Dieses ewige Lamentieren wegen "braun" und "Schlauch" mag ich nicht mehr lesen.
Herrliche Zitate, übrigens, für Angelgegner, noch dazu kostenfrei aus dem Internet.
Gut, daß die Stellnetze selektiv Überspringer fangen.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch mal was schreiben aber wenn man sich die letzten Beiträge durchliest kann einem das KOTZEN kommen!

Ich hatte heute ne *65er:k!!!!!!* Laichhaken und braun - *SCHWIMMT WIEDER!!!! *So wie es sich gehört!!!!

Keine Netze weit und breit.....:m

|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



volkerma schrieb:


> Gut, daß die Stellnetze selektiv Überspringer fangen.


 
Das ist natürlich auch ne sehr schöne "Formel" die DU hier präsentierst...
Im gegenteil zu den Netzen sind wir Angler in der Lage zu selektieren...
z.B. kleine Grönis die noch niiieee abglaicht haben kann man zurücksetzen...
angefärbte Fische kann man zurücksetzen...
Braune Fische kann man zurücksetzen...
Der Fischer mit seinem Netz kann das nicht...

Aber solange WIR Angler nicht anfangen SELEKTIV zu entnehmen geht der MeFo bestand allmählich (nach fast 30 Jährigen Besatz) in die Binsen...
Ich fordere immernoch MINDESTENS 45ér Schonmaß (besser 50!!!) Maximale Entnahme 3 Fische am Tag und MINDESTENS 20,- im Jahr (die dann aber zu 100% ins MeFo besatzprogramm gehen!!!) für die SH Küstenkarte!!!
Mc Pomm machts vor!!

Ende aus Micky Maus...


Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Mc Pomm machts vor!!


 


:vik: Da mach ich doch glatt mit....:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch mal was schreiben aber wenn man sich die letzten Beiträge durchliest kann einem das KOTZEN kommen!
> 
> Ich hatte heute ne *65er:k!!!!!!* Laichhaken und braun - *SCHWIMMT WIEDER!!!! *So wie es sich gehört!!!!
> 
> Keine Netze weit und breit.....:m
> 
> |wavey:


 
Tja, aber es gibt genug andere... #c|kopfkrat
Schade das es so ist, Dir dafür ein DANKE (obwohl es eigentlich, wie Du selbst schriebst, selbstverständlich ist) :m


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Hier mal wie´s aussehen sollte ( heute, Neustädter Bucht, 60+ )


 
Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht wer hübscher ist|kopfkrat. Du oder die Mefo :m?

Auf jeden Fall hat sich auch Deine Hartnäckigkeit gelohnt.
Dickes Petri !!!!!!!! Hast Du Dir VERDIENT !


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri den Fängern!!!#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

... und das bei Dir "vor der Bürotür" ... :g


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch ne sehr schöne "Formel" die DU hier präsentierst...
> Im gegenteil zu den Netzen sind wir Angler in der Lage zu selektieren...
> z.B. kleine Grönis die noch niiieee abglaicht haben kann man zurücksetzen...
> angefärbte Fische kann man zurücksetzen...
> Braune Fische kann man zurücksetzen...
> Der Fischer mit seinem Netz kann das nicht...
> 
> Aber solange WIR Angler nicht anfangen SELEKTIV zu entnehmen geht der MeFo bestand allmählich (nach fast 30 Jährigen Besatz) in die Binsen...
> Ich fordere immernoch MINDESTENS 45ér Schonmaß (besser 50!!!) Maximale Entnahme 3 Fische am Tag und MINDESTENS 20,- im Jahr (die dann aber zu 100% ins MeFo besatzprogramm gehen!!!) für die SH Küstenkarte!!!
> Mc Pomm machts vor!!
> 
> Ende aus Micky Maus...
> 
> 
> Mirco



#6:vik:|good:


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ich fordere immernoch MINDESTENS 45ér Schonmaß (besser 50!!!) Maximale Entnahme 3 Fische am Tag und MINDESTENS 20,- im Jahr (die dann aber zu 100% ins MeFo besatzprogramm gehen!!!) für die SH Küstenkarte!!!
> Mc Pomm machts vor!!
> 
> Mirco



wo muss ich Unterschreiben?

Petri Ossi... (Die Sonne hat bestimmt geknallt oder? )

Petri zu den Fischen.....


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Mindestmass 50cm und gefärbte Fische gehören geschützt........
Alles andere spielt den "Plastiktüten-Anglern" in die Karten.......

Petri:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> Mindestmass 50cm und gefärbte Fische gehören geschützt........
> Alles andere spielt den "Plastiktüten-Anglern" in die Karten.......
> 
> Petri:vik:



plastiktütenmeerforellenangler..........sorry aber da bekomme ich dann doch einen lachkrampf:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an Mirco!!!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



> Schleswig-Holstei n (Stand: 06.11.2007)
> 
> · Mindestmaß 40cm (Lachs: 60cm)
> 
> · vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember sind gefärbte Forellen (=Fische im Laichkleid; s.u.) geschont (gilt auch für Lachse)
> 
> · Blanke Fische (s.u.) dürfen ganzjährig entnommen werden (auch Lachs)



Ganz einfache Formel :
Braun ist braun ! Ob nun am 31.12. oder am 01.01 ....

Blanke dürfen ganzjährig entnommen werden,
braune müssen ganzjährig zurück gesetzt werden !

Das wäre ein Sinnvoller (und vor allem nachvollziehbarer) Gesetzestext !


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin moin, bei mir hat´s montag geklappt mit der ersten maßigen 2011-65cm und irgendwas über 3 kg:k.
ich war in diesem jahr bestimmt schon 15 mal los-und erst 1 maß und 1 untermaß.
dat läuft nich so wirklich gut bei mir.
probier zur zeit jeden strand in der umgebung aus(wohlenberger wiek bis hinter warnemünde) mal hat man da n biss, mal n nachläufer, aber so richtig gefetzt hat´s noch nich.
der blöde westwind macht dat angeln hier bei rostock auch nich gerade leichter(letztes jahr um diese zeit hatten wir immer s-sw wind-dat war sehr gut#6.
naja, hoffentlich bringt dat we gutes wetter-der fisch kommt dann von ganz allein...

schönen gruß


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



finnson schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder gemacht?#c


 ja habe ich,kommt noch.sie war blank und wunderschön#6das wird ja nicht die letzte gewesen sein.petri


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> ja habe ich,kommt noch.sie war blank und wunderschön#6das wird ja nicht die letzte gewesen sein.petri


Ich will auch mal ein Bild sehen!
Die Mefos bei uns sind die schönsten....:q!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin
wie siehts denn eigendlich mit den algen in dänemark aus?;+
hat da jemand ne ahnung?#c
wir wollen am samstag für ne woche nach als und den mefos nachstellen
tote fische wurden ja auch schon auf fynen gefunden
|closed:


----------



## stoffel1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/video/index/id/38417957/


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin
ja, schon gesehen
gibts denn noch n paar plätze, wo die algen nich sind
treibt der mist bei westwind nich raus aufs offene?


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/algekort.htm


Andreas


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri Mirco 

geiler fisch


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin, 

hab gestern ne nullnummer in waabs gedreht. hab es 1,5 stunden am abend probiert. außer einer forelle die direkt neben mir ausm wasser sprang ging nichts.|kopfkrat
aber war trotzdem schön mal wieder am wasser zu sein


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petri Mirco
> 
> geiler fisch


 
Gell??
War aber auch mit gut 20 Turn´s erarbeitet... |bigeyes

Danke den lieben wünschen und Petri denen die ans Wasser kommen!!!

Mirco


----------



## seiman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin Zusammen|wavey:

Gestern das erste Mal in diesem Jahr los gewesen und das trotzt Erkältung, bei dem genialen Wetter gings einfach nicht anders:|rolleyes

Wann: Gestern von 17:15 bis 18:45
Wo: Flensburger Förde auf der dänischen Seite
Wetter: genial, sonnig, abnehmender Wind auf WSW 2
Wasser: klar, und nahezu spiegelglatt (Windschatten) mit ziemlich vielen Insektenabstürzen,
Was: 1x Mefo, knappe 50 (wieder Mal der sagenumwobene letzte Wurf #h) aber war noch nen ziemlicher Hungerhaken, wurde wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.
Mit was: Spöket rot-schwarz, 10g

Gleich nach dem 5. Wurf hatte ich noch nen kurzen Drill (gladsax pink), aber nach gut 10 Sekunden hat sie gemerkt, dass sie noch zu klein ist und ist freiwillig ausgestiegen.
Alles in allem ein totaler genialer Abend und die Erkältung ist bisher noch nicht schlimmer geworden:q Morgen gehts weiter!

Viel Spaß am Wochenende!

seiman


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri der Fängern 

_*Eine Bitte:

Ein bekannter von mir hat am Mittwoch seine Digicam in Dameshöved verloren, gleich am Strand, höhe vom Riff...
Auf der Cam ist ein Drillvideo einer 81er Mefo und etliche Bilder von ihr.

Also falls jemand sie gefunden hat oder dort evtl. finden wird möge sich doch bitte bei mir melden...

Es wäre wirklich klasse, ließ sie sich wieder finden.*_


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



macmarco schrieb:


> Petri der Fängern
> 
> _*Eine Bitte:*_
> 
> _*Ein bekannter von mir hat am Mittwoch seine Digicam in Dameshöved verloren, gleich am Strand, höhe vom Riff...*_
> _*Auf der Cam ist ein Drillvideo einer 81er Mefo und etliche Bilder von ihr.*_
> 
> _*Also falls jemand sie gefunden hat oder dort evtl. finden wird möge sich doch bitte bei mir melden...*_
> 
> _*Es wäre wirklich klasse, ließ sie sich wieder finden.*_


 
ich hoffe für dich mit, nicht zuletzt weil ich auf die bilder gespannt bin... vllt findet ihr ausnahmsweise mal nen ehrlichen finder... #d|kopfkrat


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Gestern von 14:15 bis 18:00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: genial, sonnig, strammer Wind aus West
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Was: 1x Mefo,  43 cm (fast der letzte Wurf ), wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.
Mit was: Küstenwobbler Abenraa 27g, lila glitter


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin zusammen, war gestern das erste mal auf Mefo waten, und bin total begeistert. Hat auch direkt geklappt. Am Schluss mache ich immer noch 10 Würfe, da schlug eine unverhofft beim 6. ein. Dann habe ich nochmal 10 Würfe gemacht und da kam eine beim 3. Wurf. Beide Mefos hatten den Blinker voll inhaliert, und die Kiemen haben geblutet, weshalb ich sie entnommen habe. Hatte ne Schockfarbe drauf, weil gerade ne Dicke Wolke die Sonne überdeckt hat.

Wann: Gestern von 12:00 bis 19:00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: Wind aus West, Sonne
Was: Mefo: 50 cm + 45 cm (18:35 Uhr 18:40 Uhr)
Mit was: Gladsax Classic Rot-gelb


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Erstmal Petri an die Fänger! Und nun kleiner Nachtrag von Gestern...

Wann: 25.03.11 
Wer: Egalo und ich
Wo: Fehmarn und Neustädter Bucht
Wetter: meistens bedeckt, ab und zu Sonne
Wind: 4-5 aus West/Nordwest
Wasser: Fehamrn leicht angetrübt, Neustädter Bucht klar
Fänge: Egalo leider nüscht, ich eine schöne blanke 47er auf Fehmarn
Fangköder: Snaps weiss 20g

Sonstiges: Das war auch leider der einzige Fischkontakt am ganzen Tag...Der Magen war voll Tangläufer...

Anhang anzeigen 158096


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alles Fänger!#r
Werde glaich auch nochmla für ein paar Stunden los!
Werde berichten!

Gruß


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri den Fängern und allen anderen !

Werd heut Nachmittag auch los , mal sehen , ob die Wellen einen in den Teich lassen !


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@Zacharias Zander petri zum Fisch, 

hoffe das es hier auch bald los geht, muss nur noch wärmer werden und der Schnee schmelzen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> @Zacharias Zander petri zum Fisch,
> 
> hoffe das es hier auch bald los geht, muss nur noch wärmer werden und der Schnee schmelzen.



Besten Dank !!!#h
Du bekommst gleich noch ne email von uns....:g


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an die Fänger! Und nun kleiner Nachtrag von Gestern...
> 
> Wann: 25.03.11
> Wer: Egalo und ich
> Wo: Fehmarn und Neustädter Bucht
> Wetter: meistens bedeckt, ab und zu Sonne
> Wind: 4-5 aus West/Nordwest
> Wasser: Fehamrn leicht angetrübt, Neustädter Bucht klar
> Fänge: Egalo leider nüscht, ich eine schöne blanke 47er auf Fehmarn
> Fangköder: Snaps weiss 20g
> 
> Sonstiges: Das war auch leider der einzige Fischkontakt am ganzen Tag...Der Magen war voll Tangläufer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 158096



Petri, optisch nach Foto die größte 47er die ich gesehen habe


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann : 26.03
Wo    : Ostküste Rügen
Wasser : ziemliche Welle und schön braun
Womit : Blech
Was    : Nix zu kriegen

Mußte heute einfach mal drei Stunden ans Wasser weil ich einfach nach der Arbeit Bock hatte. Mit der Sonne war schick ,aber leider nur trübe braune Brühe und ne ziemliche Welle. Hat Spass gemacht wieder ne Runde zu werfen und die ungläubigen Blicke der Touris zu sehen warum der denn da im Wasser steht....


----------



## mokki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Also hier in der Neustädter Bucht ist derzeit Nummern ziehen angesagt. Mehr los wie Freitag Nachmittags an der Grill-Fleisch theke...
Auf dem kurzen Abschnitt den ich hier von meiner FeWo sehen kann standen heute zur Top Zeit 9 Mann im Wasser, 2 Belly Boote und mehrere treibende Boote...
Das ist ja echt heftig. Und sobald jemand geht, kommen gleich neue an. Gefangen wird kaum, wie ich sehen konnte...
Ist hier immer soviel los?


----------



## mokki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ Zacharias Zander:
Wir haben uns gestern gestern glaub ich getroffen, oder?
Auf dem Parkplatz in der ferienhaus Siedlung?
#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



mokki schrieb:


> @ Zacharias Zander:
> Wir haben uns gestern gestern glaub ich getroffen, oder?
> Auf dem Parkplatz in der ferienhaus Siedlung?
> #h




Jo, das haben wir!:g
Moinsen und viel Spass im Urlaub und den ein oder anderen dicken Fisch natürlich...#h


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute von 14:30 bis 17:00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: sonnig, wind aus NO
Wasser: leicht getrübt 
Was: 1x Mefo 58cm und blank
Warum: weil ich tierisch bock habe 
Gruss und Petri alle


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute von 07:00 bis 09:30
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: sonnig, wind aus NO
Wasser: leicht getrübt 
Was: 1x Mefo ausgestiegen
Warum: weil Teufelskerl Trollingfreak sie fangen sollte :q
Dito Gruss und Petri an alle


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

oh man, du bist morgen früh wieder  dran!!! will ne  fangmeldung haben!! gruss


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

bin Morgen auch in der Bucht unterwegs.... Aber euse berichte machen Mut

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri an die Fänger! Und nun kleiner Nachtrag von Gestern...
> 
> Wann: 25.03.11
> Wer: Egalo und ich
> Wo: Fehmarn und Neustädter Bucht
> Wetter: meistens bedeckt, ab und zu Sonne
> Wind: 4-5 aus West/Nordwest
> Wasser: Fehamrn leicht angetrübt, Neustädter Bucht klar
> Fänge: Egalo leider nüscht, ich eine schöne blanke 47er auf Fehmarn
> Fangköder: Snaps weiss 20g
> 
> Sonstiges: Das war auch leider der einzige Fischkontakt am ganzen Tag...Der Magen war voll Tangläufer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 158096


 :k:kso sollen sie aussehen :k:k geil alter 
mach weiter da wo du aufgehört hast lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So,gestern hat es gesilbert:q:vik:!!!
73cm,
5,0 Kg Pures Silber

Wo:Steinstrand
Womit:Bornholmer Pilen
Wasser:ca.2 Grad angetrübt
Wind:West 3-4
Wetter:bewölkt später Regen
Wann:gegen 13uhr
Wieso:Mefovirusinfektion
Wer noch:2 Freunde aus dem Sachsenland
Was noch:1xca.55cm

Das war geil! Ich war in diesem Jahr erst 2 mal auf Mefo und jedes mal gabs ein silbernes Fischlein...
Die Forelle war top drauf mit Sprüngen und schönen Fluchten.
Im Magen war nur ein Tangläufer!!!
So kann es weiter gehen!!!
Ps.So hat es im letzten Jahr auch aufgehört...

Ich wünsche Euch auch so ein Glück!!!

Gruß vom Fischland!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Komisch irgendwie sind die Smileys dazwischen gerutscht! 
Schuldigung#c#h.
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wahnsinn, die sieht echt brutal stark aus. So will ich auch in 14 - 21 Tagen tun:vik:

Hut ziehendes Petri Heil!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ fischlandmefo, #h

dickes   *P E T R I*   zu dem super Fang! :m

Und tolles Bild noch dazu. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ fischlandmefo

Geiler Fisch Petri!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Was für ne fette sau :k:kMein Glückwunsch zur Fetten Mefo 
lg andre


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri auch von mir zu der superschönen Trutte:k


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

petri zum superfisch!#6

@André: nachmachen!


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin Fischlandmefo,

sooo soll es sein.

#6 Herzlichen Glückwunsch. :vik:

Auch allen anderen Fängern, ... Petri Heil


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



mokki schrieb:


> Also hier in der Neustädter Bucht ist derzeit Nummern ziehen angesagt. Mehr los wie Freitag Nachmittags an der Grill-Fleisch theke...
> Auf dem kurzen Abschnitt den ich hier von meiner FeWo sehen kann standen heute zur Top Zeit 9 Mann im Wasser, 2 Belly Boote und mehrere treibende Boote...
> Das ist ja echt heftig. Und sobald jemand geht, kommen gleich neue an. Gefangen wird kaum, wie ich sehen konnte...
> Ist hier immer soviel los?




TDM.

Was erwartest Du?

@Fischlandmefo: Superforelle!! Mein Neid sei Dir gewiss! :vik:

@Zacharias: Sauber! Und schön am gestreckten Arm in die Kamera gehalten, wah?  Petri!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



mokki schrieb:


> Also hier in der Neustädter Bucht ist derzeit Nummern ziehen angesagt. Mehr los wie Freitag Nachmittags an der Grill-Fleisch theke...
> Auf dem kurzen Abschnitt den ich hier von meiner FeWo sehen kann standen heute zur Top Zeit 9 Mann im Wasser, 2 Belly Boote und mehrere treibende Boote...
> Das ist ja echt heftig. Und sobald jemand geht, kommen gleich neue an. Gefangen wird kaum, wie ich sehen konnte...
> Ist hier immer soviel los?



"Tag der Meerforelle" von Rute&Rolle °


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

heute gehts das erste mal für mich im diesen jahr an die küste ich werde heute abend berichten ... 
allen anderen petri heil


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri ans Fischland ;-)
War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs, nicht vom Ufer sondern vom Boot...
WIEDER deutlich 60+

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Seelöwe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin, moin,

mit den Fängen an der Ostholsteinschen Küste sieht es ja zur Zeit gut aus. Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie die Situation zwischen Boltenhagen und Rostock ist?
War dort vor zwei Wochen, tote Hose. hat sich da schon was zum positiven geändert?

Großes Petri an alle Spinn- und Fliegenfischer!#h


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger und nat. alle anderen !

 War gestern nachmittag bis in die Dämmerung los .

Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wind: von vorn 3-4 , sonnig
Wasser: um 3 ° , sehr "bewegt" , trotzdem eher klar
Womit: nur Blech , Fliegenpeitsche leise weinend zum Auto zurückgebracht
Was: Zwillingsschwester der Mefo von letzten Sonntag : 62 cm ; 2,18 kg


Bedingungen waren suboptimal , die Wellen von der gemeinen Sorte , immer unter die Gürtellinie :c , Hände naß und Rolle ständig unter Wasser . So wie wirs halt mögen ... Solange die Sonne schien , herrschte Küstenanglers Alltag - keine Flosse . Viele Sportsfreunde kapitulierten nach kurzen Versuchen , 2 Neuankömmlinge stürmten während ner Pause "mein Riff" ,( Boardies ?)sodaß ich mir nen andern Stein suchen durfte , und in der Dämmerung weit draußen schlugs dann auf nen Gno ein , diesmal "mit" Drill und Sprüngen . Danach nichts mehr , Gno noch durch Wurffehler nach Dänemark geopfert und finito . Obduktion ergab: Fisch hatte nix im Magen , war aber von einigen Bandwürmern befallen . 
Licht war für Handy zu knapp , desw. nur ein "Badewannenfoto"


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So bin auch wieder zurück von der Küste das war mal ein gelungener Start :vik:

Wann: Heute von 10 - 12 Uhr 
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Wasser: Trübe, Ententeich 
Wind: 2 aus W  S/W 
Was: 1x Mefo 47 cm  kommt heute abend in die Pfanne
Womit: Wedelrute natürlich  was anderes giebt es bei mir ja nicht 

War ein super Angel Ausflug da wäre bestimmt noch mehr gegangen 2 mal Fisch gesehen leider ausser Wurfweite aber dann ne stunde später hat es gebissen recht dicht unterland wassertiefe geschätzte 1,5 - 2m Leopardengrund und gebissen hatt sie bei ca. 10m .... 

Da ich ja nur soviel mitnehme was ich dann auch frisch verwerten kann hab ich halt nach dieser forelle aufgehört für nen single reicht die... Obwohl ich hätte gut noch die ein oder andere std. noch fischen können das wetter ist ja 1. sahne ....
Nächstes mal.

Das Foto leider nur mit dem handy gemacht hatte meine Digicam nicht mit:-(

Allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kasimir Karausche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

petri an alle fänger..besonders an fischlandmefo zur dicken sau! |rolleyes:l|rolleyes


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Vielen Dank #h!!! Petri an alle!!!
Ps.Ich will ja nicht angeben aber im letzten Jahr hatte ich ne DICKE SAU(gleiche Länge-5,5kg)

Petri und Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

PETRI HEIL allen we erfolgreichen :vik:


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Habe Heute den Schneider gemacht auf Mefo :-( War vor Sierksdorf unterwegs.... habs dann auf andere Fische versucht und war Erfolgreicher

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo Leute 
Heute mal on tour gewesen mit der fliegenpeitsche nix und wieder nix 
denn habe ich noch 2 ganz nette angler kennengelernt 
der eine zeigte mir stolz seine neue fliegenkombo 
und sagte zu mir 
wir haben paar fische gesehen im ufersaum 
ich meinte zu ihn denn nehme deine neue peitsche und los 
da meine er er hat noch nie eine mefo auf fliege gefangen 
ich meinte da geht noch was hau ne polarmagnus rauf und ab gehts 
beim 5 wurf rute krumm 42cm 
sauber seine erste mefo auf fliege 
das kostet dich noch ne knolle alter 
ich hab jetzt die 7 nullnummer langsam könnte mal ne gräte wieder hängen 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nachdem Ich erfolglos mit der Fiegenpeitsche wedelte u.ein Mitangler neben mir auf Blech einige kleine Mefos fing.Rüstete Ich auch auf Blech um.
Promt stieg auf voller Wurfdistanz eine schöne 63 Mefo ein.|rolleyes


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Heute mal on tour gewesen mit der fliegenpeitsche nix und wieder nix
> denn habe ich noch 2 ganz nette angler kennengelernt
> der eine zeigte mir stolz seine neue fliegenkombo
> und sagte zu mir
> wir haben paar fische gesehen im ufersaum
> ich meinte zu ihn denn nehme deine neue peitsche und los
> da meine er er hat noch nie eine mefo auf fliege gefangen
> ich meinte da geht noch was hau ne polarmagnus rauf und ab gehts
> beim 5 wurf rute krumm 42cm
> sauber seine erste mefo auf fliege
> das kostet dich noch ne knolle alter
> ich hab jetzt die 7 nullnummer langsam könnte mal ne gräte wieder hängen
> lg andre



 Na mein lieber #h
Nächtes mal zeige Ich Dir wie es geht.:q
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Na du 
geiler fisch mein glückwunsch #6meine zeit wird noch kommen 
wenn ihr denkt die saison ist zu ende lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> meine zeit wird noch kommen
> wenn ihr denkt die saison ist zu ende lg andre



Pssst, Andre :q

Christoph, schöner Fisch! Fängst ja wieder an wie letztes Jahr :vik:


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

petri allen Fängern. 
sind ja ein paar schöne Fische gelandet worden. 

War heute auch noch  mal unterwegs.
Wo? nähe Heiligenhafen
1 x gesilbert mit Fliege(selbstgebunden)
ca. 50 cm 
C&R da noch recht schlank. 
Scheint wenig Nahrung unterwegs zu sein. Gefangen habe ich sie auf eine Grundelimitation. Schön langsaaaaaame Führung.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger,

bei uns gab es am Samstag zu dritt auch nur ne Nullnummer...
erst auf der Insel..wo uns gleich trübes Wasser entgegenrollte...
Dann nach Heiligenhafen, wo bereits einige am "ein- und auscheken" waren..round about 15-20 Angler und ..nix Fisch!!!

@Christoph...dann zeig uns das mal beim nächsten Mal:m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moinsen,

waren am Samstag und Sonntag auch auf Fehmarn und Umgebung unterwegs:

Einen guten Aussteiger gabs in Sierksdorf auf Blech und eine kleine Trutte schwamm in WH direkt vor meinen Füssen in aller Seelenruhe in Zeitlupe an mir vorbei, keine 2m von mir entfernt..zeigte jedoch keine Interesse an irgendwelchen Ködern...dritte Nullnummer in Folge - wird Zeit das mal wieder was rauskommt...

Gruß Jens


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ein fettes Petri an Christoph !! Geiles Gerät!! Komme im Moment,aus Zeitmangel,nicht aus der Kieler Ecke weg. Würde sonst gerne mal wieder ne Tour mit dir und der Bone unternehmen.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri zu den Fischen!!!#6

War Samstag mal mit einem anderen Boardi, sandwurm, mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Wann: Samstag, von 8.30uhr bis 14.00uhr
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, 3-4Grad
Wo: Ostsee - MV
Was: 4x 46cm, 1x 64cm und 1x 74cm

Und die Watangler, so wie es aussah, nichts.|kopfkrat

Gruß Belly


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri, zeig mal n paar Fotos von der Superstrecke!


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Na das klingt ja super was hier alles gefangen wird!#6 Petri dazu!#h Hoffe das es bei mir bald auch mal wieder rappelt!|supergri


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Samstag beim TDM:morgens von 7-9Uhr erst Klinikum Neustadt nix
                          nachmittags auf der Insel 1 x untermaßig 
                          wieder schwimmend auf pinke Springerfliege
Sonntag morgens bis 10 Uhr wieder Insel....nix

Drehende Winde und kaltes Wasser  sind  eben nix zum fischen.Also warte ich noch 14 Tage und dann schaun wir mal.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: 28.03.2011, 12.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
Wind: ziemlich kräftig aus West
Wasser: klar mit recht hohe Wellen
Was: 1 x Meerforelle 60,5cm
Womit: Soelvpilen

Heut hats bei mir auch geklappt. Nach einigen Nullnummern nun endlich die erste Mefo des Jahres und gleich so ein schöner Fisch.
Vielen Dank noch mal an wathose1980 für Deinen Blinkertip!#6


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

schönes ding heiko...
war auch bis eben los, wustrow steilufer... leider nix... die anderen beiden auch nix... war zu trüb das wasser denke ich mal... mächtig welle genau von vorn...
die anderen beiden mit mir auch ne nullnummer...#q


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Glückwunsch Steinbutt !
Der Gesichtsausdruck sagt "Kampf" an .
Da will einer mehr. Aber das wollen wir ja alle #6.


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

ich glaub der gesichtsausruck kommt ehr durch wind und sonne...!


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri Heiko,

Du hast lange genug gekämpft.
Zurück im Geschäft!!!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Wann: 28.03.2011, 12.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
> Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
> Wind: ziemlich kräftig aus West
> Wasser: klar mit recht hohe Wellen
> Was: 1 x Meerforelle 60,5cm
> Womit: Soelvpilen
> 
> Heut hats bei mir auch geklappt. Nach einigen Nullnummern nun endlich die erste Mefo des Jahres und gleich so ein schöner Fisch.
> Vielen Dank noch mal an wathose1980 für Deinen Blinkertip!#6


 einbischen freundlicher bitte 
das sagen sogar die poilizisten zu mir 
lg andre 
petri heil :g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Ein fettes Petri an Christoph !! Geiles Gerät!! Komme im Moment,aus Zeitmangel,nicht aus der Kieler Ecke weg. Würde sonst gerne mal wieder ne Tour mit dir und der Bone unternehmen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


na schnuckel 
das wird auch mal zeit wieder |bla: aber du haust ja eine nach der anderten raus da habe ich keine chancen oder nicht deine geheimen geheim fliegen :qfreu mich du stink stiefel #6lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri zur Schöheit!!!
Und..? ganzschön nass geworden wa? 
Wathose 1980 hats mir geflüstert...|bla:

Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Petri zur Schöheit!!!
> Und..? ganzschön nass geworden wa?
> Wathose 1980 hats mir geflüstert...|bla:
> 
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 hatte leider 2kleine,schwimmen wieder.mittwoch bis sonntag gehts die ganze woche los.mittwoch zusammen?ich auf jeden fall.dieses jahr ist wieder ne 80er drin.wie letztes jahr.bis mittwoch ihr beiden(fischlandmefo und steinbutt).:vik:


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hey Jungs... ich hab vom 11ten april die woche urlaub und wollte auch die woche annährend jeden tag los im Bereich F-D-Z... also wenn ihr mich nicht allein los lassen wollt, oder ihr mich mitnehmen wollt, sagt gern bescheid! #6

LG Max


----------



## Romu1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Wann: 28.03.2011, 12.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
> Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
> Wind: ziemlich kräftig aus West
> Wasser: klar mit recht hohe Wellen
> Was: 1 x Meerforelle 60,5cm
> Womit: Soelvpilen
> 
> Heut hats bei mir auch geklappt. Nach einigen Nullnummern nun endlich die erste Mefo des Jahres und gleich so ein schöner Fisch.
> Vielen Dank noch mal an wathose1980 für Deinen Blinkertip!#6



Glückwunsch zur schönen Trutta. Ich wäre gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, am Zingster Strand oder zwischen Z und P den Trutten nachzustellen. Ist ja eigentlich nicht der bevorzugte Untergrund für die Mefoangelei. Aber da sieht man wieder: " Wer fängt hat Recht!" und man lernt nie aus. #6
Werde demnächst auch an Wustrow vorbeifahren und mein Glück einmal zw. Prerow und Zingst versuchen. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Bis dahin wünsche ich Dir viele schöne Mefo's.

Gruß Ronald


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: So 27.3 . von 10.30-19.00Uhr
Wo: zwischen R und M in Mv
Wetter: perfekt ne 1 aus NO
Gefangen: nix kein Anfasser kein Nachläufer nüscht ausserdem ist mir sehr negativ aufgestoßen das die kompletten 4-5km die ich abgwandert bin 150m vor der Küste wieder mal mit Netzen zugepflastert waren#q
bin dann aus lauter Verzweiflung und wegen dem Wetter ab 15uhr mit dem Belly raus um wenigstens noch n Dorsch zu erwischen hab ich dann auch .Einen|uhoh:62cm ewig weit draußen und tief und gebissen hat er auf die Springerfliege
gr Andreas


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger. Sind ja super Fische dabei. #6

Kleiner Nachtrag: Letzte Woche 3 x los gewesen (Lübecker Bucht). Einen kurzen Drill, sonst nix #c


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Der Gesichtsausdruck sagt "Kampf" an .
> Da will einer mehr. Aber das wollen wir ja alle #6.


 


Ribnitzer Jung schrieb:


> ich glaub der gesichtsausruck kommt ehr durch wind und sonne...!


 


xfishbonex schrieb:


> einbischen freundlicher bitte


 
Jungs, da habt Ihr natürlich recht. Ein bißchen Lächeln hätte mir da wirklich besser gestanden.

Ich hatte das Foto aber mit Selbstauslöser geschossen und dazu die Kamera auf meinen wackeligen Rucksack gestellt. Und der Sch...Wind kippte dauernd die Kamera um ... in dem Moment habe ich so verbissen geschaut, weil ich dachte,"Hoffentlich bleibt nun endlich die Kamera stehen", nachdem die schon zwei Fotos beim Abkippen in die Luft geschossen hatte.#q

@ all, Dank euch fürs Petri!#6

@ wathose1980 und fischlandmefo: na dann bis morgen am Wasser, freue mich schon sehr. Ich werde aber erst so gegen 11.00 Uhr auftauchen, komme leider nicht eher von Arbeit weg.#d Wasser ist übrigends deutlich zurück gegangen.#6

Wünsche allen Petri Heil, Gruß Heiko


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Und der Sch...Wind kippte dauernd die Kamera um ... in dem Moment habe ich so verbissen geschaut, weil ich dachte,"Hoffentlich bleibt nun endlich die Kamera stehen", nachdem die schon zwei Fotos beim Abkippen in die Luft geschossen hatte.


 
#6
Ich lach mich scheckig !
Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Vor allem die Bilder die dann nichts geworden sind darf man ja gar nicht zeigen.
Glaub das ging uns allen schonmal so oder ähnlich, wenn kein Fotograf zugegen ist.
Wünsch euch was !!!


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo,

ich konnte heute noch einen draufsetzen, eine schöne Mefo von genau 70cm ging mir an den Blinker (Soelvpillen) und lieferte einen "Wahnsinns-Drill". War kaum zu bändigen, die Schönheit.

10 Minuten nach dieser fing ich dann noch eine von 48cm.

Gruß Heiko

PS: Diesmal habe ich auch extra darauf geachtet, auf dem Foto zu lächeln, aber das viel bei dem Fisch auch nicht schwer.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ Steinbutt,

dickes Petri!!! Schöner Fish! #6


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Mi 30.03.2011 von 10:00 bis 13:00 Uhr
Wo: westlich von HRO
Wetter: bewölkt, 7°C, Wind 2Bft aus Süd-West
Wasser: leicht angetrübt mit ca. 3°C

Fänge: 2x Untermaßig (40cm & 42cm), dazu noch ein Aussteiger  und 2 Fehlbisse
Womit: Snaps 25g in Kupfer

Sonstiges: Bissen auffällig vorsichtig!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri!
Nächste Woche gehts für 3 Tage zum Mefo & Lachsfischen vom Boot nach Rügen!!!


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Di 29.03.2011 von 17:00 bis 18:30 Uhr
Wo: Behrendtsdorf
Wetter: bewölkt, 7°C, Wind 3Bft aus West
Wasser: angetrübt mit ca. 3°C

Fänge: nix
Womit:Blech

Sonstiges: die anderen hatten auch nix, war aber trotzdem schön


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So mein Onkel und Kumpel Christian alias Raubfisch Hunter hat soeben seine erste Meerforelle verhaftet und dann auch noch gleich so eine schöne...

67 cm und um die 10 pfund

kein wind und dritter wurf, köder war gelber snaps...
er ist natürlich gleich wieder los, nachdem ich zum fototermin da war...!

von mir dickes petri


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte heute noch einen draufsetzen, eine schöne Mefo von genau 70cm ging mir an den Blinker (Soelvpillen) und lieferte einen "Wahnsinns-Drill". War kaum zu bändigen, die Schönheit.
> 
> 10 Minuten nach dieser fing ich dann noch eine von 48cm.
> 
> Gruß Heiko
> 
> PS: Diesmal habe ich auch extra darauf geachtet, auf dem Foto zu lächeln, aber das viel bei dem Fisch auch nicht schwer.



Na nun wird`s Zeit, daß auch ich mein   *P E T R I    H E I L*   loswerde. :m

Wirklich zwei tolle Fische, die du da verhaften konntest. :m

Und einmal mehr ein Beweis dafür, daß gerade im Frühjahr immer wieder gute Fische gerade über Sandgrund gefangen werden.

*Wissen ist Macht!!!* :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo Christian,

so Du mitliest- herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Die erste, und dann so eine!
Kenne ich die Wathose|kopfkrat?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Stimmt Volker, eigentlich hat er sie zu einem großen Teil dir zu verdanken...^^

Er wird nachher lesen... Wie gesagt, nachdem ich ihm einen behälter gebracht habe und sie versorgt war ist er gleich wieder los weiter jagen...! :m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri!
> Nächste Woche gehts für 3 Tage zum Mefo & Lachsfischen vom Boot nach Rügen!!!


 schau dir mal die gewässerkarte an da wird dir schlecht alles voll mit den scheiß algen :clg andre


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ Steinbutt Glückwunxch zu deinen Fischen das hat was.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

#qhttp://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/algekort.htm#q
lg andre 
denn skrollt mal runter das letzte bild :gwer das nicht schnallt die roten flecken sagen alles


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri!
> Nächste Woche gehts für 3 Tage zum Mefo & Lachsfischen vom Boot nach Rügen!!!


 

Na dann VIEL GLÜCK, aber ich denke du bist 2 Wochen zu früh...
Wasser zu kalt, und noch zu wenige Heringe am Start.
Wir fahren am 19.04 hoch... 
Dann sollten die Heringe voll da sein!

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Petri zu den geilen Fischen Männers!!!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri @Steinbutt echt top...!!!


Gruß vom Fischland!!!#h
Ps.Morgen gehts wieder los?!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Na dann VIEL GLÜCK, aber ich denke du bist 2 Wochen zu früh...
> Wasser zu kalt, und noch zu wenige Heringe am Start.
> Wir fahren am 19.04 hoch...
> Dann sollten die Heringe voll da sein!
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco
> 
> PS: Petri zu den geilen Fischen Männers!!!



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...:g


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Achja Petri an den Hunter, schöner Fisch!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen#h


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Dickes Petri an Steinbutt#6 man man die dicken tummeln sich wohl gerade alle vor Zingst....weiter so,endlich mal wieder schone Fotos und Fangberichte|wavey:



auch allen anderen Fängern Petri


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

so jungs endlich, ich hab heute um 17uhr45 eine 5,25 kg schwere und 67 cm lange Mefo landen können!
hatte heute mittag auf arbeit so ein gefühl das ich heute erfolg haben könnte schön windstill und so war es dann auch ententeich!17uhr 30 an meiner angelstelle angekommen und zack 17uhr 45 hatte ich sie am haken!
rief gleich meinen angelkumpel ribnitzer jung an der in der nähe wohnt und kam gleich mit kamera!
ich bin so happy!
hab sie gerade sauber gemacht bzw filitiert und wollte mal wissen was sie so im magen hat!
sie hatte einen 18cm langen hering und einen 14cm langen hornhecht im magen! sehr spannend und interessant! 
so am we gehts wieder los! für alle die vorhaben am we angeln zu gehen petri heil!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri, #6aber 67cm und 5,5kg????|bigeyes
Klingt für mich ein wenig viel...
Foto´s??

Greetz

Miro


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

und bei dem mageninhalt!? kein wunder! find dieses in frage gestelle sehr schade!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

heute 3mefos.54,49 und 46cm.mit was?gelb-neongrün snaps.morgen gehts mit steinbutt und fischlandmefo wieder los.am freitag auch und dann nach flensburg angeln.reingehauen und petri


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Raubfisch Hunter schrieb:


> ...und einen 14cm langen hornhecht im magen!


  Bist du dir sicher, das es kein Sandaal war. Denn die sind auch sehr lang und dünn.


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Jedenfalls kann ich die 11 pfund von hunters mefo bezeugen... was bei dem mageninhalt kein wunder war... war ein richtig schön fettes mädchen!


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Gestern Abend, ein Fisch von 43cm zurück gesetzt und einen guten verloren. 
Wo? Tromper Wiek, Rügen. Vom Ufer aus im knietiefen Wasser.
Farbe und Form? Kupferfarbenes Tobsimmitat, 18g, Ron Thompson aus der Grabbelbox für'n Euro:q


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

ja, ich glaub die köder sind bald egal... die mefos haben hunger und wollen fressen, hauptsache es bewegt sich! :q


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #qhttp://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/algekort.htm#q
> lg andre
> denn skrollt mal runter das letzte bild :gwer das nicht schnallt die roten flecken sagen alles



interessante seite, kannte ich noch nicht!

was kann man da für schlüsse raus ziehen? betrifft das trolling- & uferangler gleichermaßen?? ich kenn ja als uferangler die braunen schmieralgen, die den drilling vollmachen... gehts hier um diese dinger oder gibt die seite algenblüten von einzellern wieder?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Es geht um andere braune Algen.
Das Wasser sieht teilweise wohl aus wie Milchkaffee .


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Heringsfresser schrieb:


> interessante seite, kannte ich noch nicht!
> 
> was kann man da für schlüsse raus ziehen? betrifft das trolling- & uferangler gleichermaßen?? ich kenn ja als uferangler die braunen schmieralgen, die den drilling vollmachen... gehts hier um diese dinger oder gibt die seite algenblüten von einzellern wieder?


 
Steht doch da: Chlorophyll in mg/m³ wurde gemessen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier alle phytoplanktonischen Lebewesen zusammengefasst sind, also alle möglichen Algenarten, aber auch einige Bakterien, Protisten und Stramenopilen.


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

geht an euern strand, wenn das wasser klar ist werdet ihr wohl fische fangen können, wenn man nichts sieht wirds schwieriger... versteh euer problem nicht, oder habt ihr angst das ihr vor lauter algen bald keine mefos mehr jagen könnt????


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

nö, hab ich nicht. das hab ich ja auch nicht geschrieben. 

ich kann nicht eben zum strand fahren und gucken wie's da so ist, da sind mir 900km hin und zurück n bischen viel 

aber ich mache nächste woche küstenurlaub und daher wollte ich mal erfahren, wie diese [mg Chlorophyll / m³] von  andern boardies interpretiert werden. ob es um fädige algen geht oder algensuppe bedeutet und wen es mehr betrifft, trollingboote mit ihrem ganzen getackel oder uferangler. (ich hab kein boot...) aber als uferangler nerven mich z.B. von Algen volle Haken und es ist ja wohl klar, das man dadurch viele uneffektive würfe am tag macht, wenn vielleicht nur bei jedem 4. oder 5. wurf der haken mal blank ist nach'm einkurbeln.

gruß, HF


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich beobachte die o.g. Karte seit zwei Wochen. Montag war ich auf Kegnaes und die Ostseite hatte glasklares Wasser, obwohl die Karte für diesen Bereich dunkelrot anzeigte.

  Mein Tipp: Volltanken, losfahren und genügend Reserveplätze im Hinterkopf.

  Gestern in Hökholz war die nördl. Bucht tiefbraun mit Algen, aber nur 500m südl. am CP ging's schon wieder.




  Andreas


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So sieht's aus #6

Wie Daci schon schreibt, ist das die derzeitige Konzentration von Chlorophyll. Da sollte man nun nicht was weiß ich nicht reininterpretieren. Ist doch wohl nicht die erste Algenblüte die ihr erlebt, oder ? Vor allem mal den ersten Absatz auf der DMI-Seite unter dem Bild anschauen:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/algekort.htm

Zitat:

"Algekoncentrationerne på kortene repræsenterer de øverste meter af vandsøjlen. Der er noget usikkerhed i værdierne langs kysterne og i nærheden af skyer, hvor eksempelvis en lille sky indenfor en enkelt pixel vil "forstyrre" signalet fra vandet. Denne slags støj vil derfor give en mindre fejl på udregningen af algekoncentrationen."

"Die Algenkonzentrationen auf den Karten repräsentieren die oberen Meter Wassersäule. Es gibt eine gewisse Unsicherheit über die Werte entlang den Küsten und im Bereich von Wolken, wo zum Beispiel eine kleine Wolke innerhalb eines einzigen Pixel das Signal aus dem Wasser "stören" kann. Diese Art von Signal gibt einen kleinen Fehler bei der Berechnung der Algen-Konzentration."

Von mir übersetzt, ich bitte eventuelle Fehler zu entschuldigen

Hab hier im Moment ein Deja wutz

http://www.stern.de/wissen/natur/os...ckt-sich-von-ruegen-bis-finnland-1585610.html

http://www.stern.de/wissen/natur/al...ben-entwarnung-fuer-die-straende-1586300.html


Ist ja nu nich' so, dass die Ostsee von Als bis Polen voll mit fiesen Algen ist  :q :q


EDITH   Jetzt müssten die Links funktionieren.


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

OK, danke für die Übersetzung und die zahlreichen Statements. Wieder ein bischen schlauer #6

gruß, HF


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich hab mal ein wenig weiter gesucht:
Also gemessen wird (wahrscheinlich) wie folgt
http://130.133.88.4/projekte/geomeer/inhalt/seawifs.php?js=1&sg=12

Wie dabei in Flachwassergebieten die Algendicht berechnet wird kann ich nicht genau sagen, da mMn bei klarem Wasser Bodenbewuchs oder generell die Bodenstruktur die Messung drastisch stören sollte.

Daher würde ich mich in Flachwasserbereichen nicht auf solche bilder verlassen. Aber ich bin auch kein Profi...

http://daac.gsfc.nasa.gov/oceancolor/


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@ heringsfresser
bei mir laufen links...
okay, das mit den 900km kann ich natürlich verstehen... aber dafür gibts uns küstis im board, einfach fragen, wir antworten!#6


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> .... versteh euer problem nicht, oder habt ihr angst das ihr vor lauter algen bald keine mefos mehr jagen könnt????



Nun, das Problem ist das im Dänischen TV schon Berichte über viele tote Dorsche und Meerforellen kamen !
Man ist sich noch nicht sicher ob diese (eingeschleppte) Algenart evtl. toxisch ich , oder ob sie vielleicht die Kiemen verklebt und die Fische an Sauerstoffmangel eingegangen sind .

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen kann darf man sich schon Sorgen machen !

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/doede-fisk-paa-soenderjyske-kyster

http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/video/index/id/38417957/


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ach du Sch**** ! Der zieht ja nicht nur eine tote Mefo da aus'm Wasser.  Unter den Voraussetzung mach ich mir dann doch Sorgen, nicht für nächste  Woche aber wie's wohl die nächsten Jahre weitergeht. Scheint ja  ziemlich aggressiv zu sein diese Alge. Hoffen wir das Beste.

@RibnitzerJung:
Alles klar, werd drauf zurückkommen. Und zu den Links, hatte die in den Browser kopiert, dabei wurden die in Goeddoeks Posting abgekürzt, mein Fehler!


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo,

heute ist direkt beim zweiten Wurf eine 61cm Mefo eingestiegen (Foto), später hatte ich noch eine ca.45cm große, die ich aber direkt im Wasser abgehakt habe, die soll mal noch ein wenig wachsen. Eine weitere Kleine ist dann direkt vor mir ausgestiegen, so habe ich das abhaken gespart .

Bei mir gehts wohl erst nächste Woche weiter, all denen die am Wochenende los wollen, wünsche ich viel Petri Heil!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

und dann gibt es Leute die sich beschweren das ihr Strand  überlaufen ist #q#d ich finde es gibt schlimmeres siehe Video oder das Land der aufgehenden Sonne :c


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an Steinbuttt, man da hast du ja geile 3 Tage gehabt!!!


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Jawoll, Petri Heil für diese schönen Barren!! Manch einer wär froh über seine Ü60 Mefo, mich inklusive #h

Wegen der Algen weiß ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr, was ich davon halten soll. Hab heute ein paar nette Angler aus Cottbus getroffen, von denen ein Kollege gerade zum Küstenurlaub ist und dem die Algenbrühe gerade die Suppe versalzt!

Sollte ich mir nun doch wieder Sorgen machen?
Wie mir auch eben erzählt wurde, sterben die Biester ab 8°C ab. So weit werden wir vom 09.-16.04 doch nie und nimmer sein...#d


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts wohl erst nächste Woche weiter, all denen die am Wochenende los wollen, wünsche ich viel Petri Heil!#6
> Gruß Heiko


 
Hey, Petri zu dem nächsten schönen Fisch !
Dass Du erst nächste Woche weitermachst ist löblich. Man braucht ja auch mal 'ne Auszeit von der anstrengenden Nahrungssuche :q:q.


----------



## Golfstrom

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich war heute nachmittag in Stoltera (MV) im Wasser. Wie in den letzten Tagen auch waren Trupps kleiner Grönländer unterwegs. 3 Fische um die 40cm konnte ich haken und schonend zum weiterwachsen schicken.
Allerdings konnte ich beobachten wie ein "Angler" zunächst eine Forelle von *ca.35cm* und danach noch 2 Fische von ca. 40cm an den Strand schleppte, abschlug und in seiner Plastiktüte verschwinden ließ. Danach versuchte er es weiter. Es war ein jüngerer Typ in einer schwarzen Wathose mit blau und weiß abgesetzten Stiefeln und einer schwarzen Watjacke. Vielleicht kennt Ihn ja einer und kann mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihm reden ... meine Worte haben wohl nix genutzt.

PS.: Hat jemand eine Tel.-Nr. von jemanden, den man in solchen Fällen in Rostock anrufen kann und der dann auch am Strand aufkreuzt.


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Schaut euch mal die Bilder an http://www.angelzentrum-ruegen.de/galerie 
stammen vom letzten Wochenende .


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

jo, die von dem jungen ist geil! #6


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

oh... noch 2,5 stunden, dann brauchen wir nen neuen trööööt... zwecks april und so! :q
hat noch einer was zu verkünden aus dem guten märz? |wavey:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Golfstrom schrieb:


> Allerdings konnte ich beobachten wie ein "Angler" zunächst eine Forelle von *ca.35cm* und danach noch 2 Fische von ca. 40cm an den Strand schleppte, abschlug und in seiner Plastiktüte verschwinden ließ. Danach versuchte er es weiter. Es war ein jüngerer Typ in einer schwarzen Wathose mit blau und weiß abgesetzten Stiefeln und einer schwarzen Watjacke. Vielleicht kennt Ihn ja einer und kann mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihm reden ... meine Worte haben wohl nix genutzt.
> 
> PS.: Hat jemand eine Tel.-Nr. von jemanden, den man in solchen Fällen in Rostock anrufen kann und der dann auch am Strand aufkreuzt.



Ja es gibt immer wieder unverbesserliche,da hilft eigendlich nur Angel wegnehmen und weit reinschmeißen und den Typen hinterherschubsen#q Ich kenn zwar einige Leute aus dem Salmonidenschutz Verein die aber auch alle Berufstätig sind und für solche kurzfristigen Einlagen am Strand leider ausfallen. Da wären höchstens die Leute vom LALLF Abteilung Fischerei(Herr Reuter und Kollegen) oder die Wasserschutzpolizei.Wie schnell die aber da sind sei dahingestellt.Wir musten auch schon mal eineinhalb Stunden bei einem Amtshilfeersuchen warten bis unsere Freunde und Helfer endlich auftauchten um die Personalien von sonem Schwarzangler aufzunehmen.
Ich bin zwar auch öfter auf der Ecke aber nur am WE,werd aber mal auf beschriebenen achten evtl seh ich ihm auch mal beim Untermaßige abknüppeln ,denn halt ich ihm mal den weiß grünen Außweis unter die Nase#h


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Golfstrom schrieb:


> Ich war heute nachmittag in Stoltera (MV) im Wasser. Wie in den letzten Tagen auch waren Trupps kleiner Grönländer unterwegs. 3 Fische um die 40cm konnte ich haken und schonend zum weiterwachsen schicken.
> Allerdings konnte ich beobachten wie ein "Angler" zunächst eine Forelle von *ca.35cm* und danach noch 2 Fische von ca. 40cm an den Strand schleppte, abschlug und in seiner Plastiktüte verschwinden ließ. Danach versuchte er es weiter. Es war ein jüngerer Typ in einer schwarzen Wathose mit blau und weiß abgesetzten Stiefeln und einer schwarzen Watjacke. Vielleicht kennt Ihn ja einer und kann mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihm reden ... meine Worte haben wohl nix genutzt.
> 
> PS.: Hat jemand eine Tel.-Nr. von jemanden, den man in solchen Fällen in Rostock anrufen kann und der dann auch am Strand aufkreuzt.


 wenn ich sowas lese,bekomme ic das kotzen.es gibt manchmal nix schöneres als im wasser zu stehen,sonnenaufgang und meerluft.ich könnte nie woanders wohnen.hatte schon heimweh wo ich 3tage in den bergen war.die fische sind dann nur noch zugabe.wer sowas macht,schein wegnemen.petri an alle|wavey:


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Bilder an http://www.angelzentrum-ruegen.de/galerie
> stammen vom letzten Wochenende .



sind paar schöne fische rausgekommen... :c und ich durfte nicht :c die größen poste ich morgen, glaubt heute eh niemand |kopfkrat


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

hey moin, haben wir uns da nicht gestern getroffen?
(ich war der mit den langen haaren und dem bart|kopfkrat)

ich bin ja weiter gelaufen nach willihöh-hatte auch nur ne ca40+, die wieder schwimmt.
ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass kurz nachdem ich gegangen bin der eine typ mit nem winzigen fisch ans ufer ist und allein wieder ins wasser-hab gedacht ich hätte mich verguckt:c
idioten gibt´s...

was hat er gesagt, nachdem du ihn angesprochen hast?

schönen gruß tom


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

also wenn man sowas hört, muss man echt überlegen, ob man sich statt nen fischtöter mal ne große keule zum angeln einpackt... immer druff... keine frage... mein kumpel hatte letztens auch nen fisch, der nach rutenabmessung über 45 hatte, und am strand stellte sich raus, nur 44cm, aber da wars zu spät... aber 40 cm oder sogar 35 cm das erkennt ein blinder, das die untermaßig sind, und wer sowas abschlachtet, kann sich winden wie er will...unter "vermessen" läuft das nicht mehr... das ist vorsatz... die trutte wurde wohl in dänemark eingesetzt und ist wohl direkt nach mv geschwommen, und sieht nie wieder wasser... ich würd mich schämen... pfui pfui pfui....|krach:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

ein Glück brauch ich für sowas keine Keule - meine Keulen sind am Körper angewachsen. Die die mich kennen wissen wovon ich rede und der Typ hätte mit beiden Keulen Bekanntschaft geschlossen. Da kommt mir das Bier hoch und schäumt nochmal kräftig!!!! Im Hals stecken bleiben soll sie ihm!!!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

... na du brauchst den typen wohl nur anschauen, und dann hat der die büx voll...:vik:


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> also wenn man sowas hört, muss man echt überlegen, ob man sich statt nen fischtöter mal ne große keule zum angeln einpackt... immer druff... keine frage... mein kumpel hatte letztens auch nen fisch, der nach rutenabmessung über 45 hatte, und am strand stellte sich raus, nur 44cm, aber da wars zu spät... aber 40 cm oder sogar 35 cm das erkennt ein blinder, das die untermaßig sind, und wer sowas abschlachtet, kann sich winden wie er will...unter "vermessen" läuft das nicht mehr... das ist vorsatz... die trutte wurde wohl in dänemark eingesetzt und ist wohl direkt nach mv geschwommen, und sieht nie wieder wasser... ich würd mich schämen... pfui pfui pfui....|krach:


#6seh ich genau so, is zum kotzen als hätten die nix im Kühlschrank für mich bleibt angeln eine Pilosophie und nicht nur als Mittel die Gefriertruhe voll zu kriegen 
gr Andreas


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Golfstrom schrieb:


> Ich war heute nachmittag in Stoltera (MV) im Wasser. Wie in den letzten Tagen auch waren Trupps kleiner Grönländer unterwegs. 3 Fische um die 40cm konnte ich haken und schonend zum weiterwachsen schicken.
> Allerdings konnte ich beobachten wie ein "Angler" zunächst eine Forelle von *ca.35cm* und danach noch 2 Fische von ca. 40cm an den Strand schleppte, abschlug und in seiner Plastiktüte verschwinden ließ. Danach versuchte er es weiter. Es war ein jüngerer Typ in einer schwarzen Wathose mit blau und weiß abgesetzten Stiefeln und einer schwarzen Watjacke. Vielleicht kennt Ihn ja einer und kann mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihm reden ... meine Worte haben wohl nix genutzt.
> 
> PS.: Hat jemand eine Tel.-Nr. von jemanden, den man in solchen Fällen in Rostock anrufen kann und der dann auch am Strand aufkreuzt.



moin, also sowas geht ja mal garnicht,es gibt nicht umsonst mindestmaße! wär eig nicht schlecht wenn es so ne notrufnummer gäbe wo dann jemand schnellstmöglich zum tatort kommt! sowas hat meiner meinung nach nichts mehr mit angelsport zu tun! wirklich man müsste solchen leuten das komplette angelsortiment wegnehmen und die lizenz gleich zerreißen!
einfach nur pfui pfui pfui!!!!!!!|krach:


----------



## Golfstrom

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Danke, dass es hier genauso viele Leute gibt, denen die Freude am angeln wichtiger ist, als die Kühltruhe voll zu bekommen.
Habe am Wasser bisher auch fast nur Angler getroffen, die wissen wie wichtig es ist kleine oder braune Fische wieder in ihr Element zu entlassen. Glaube auch das es über kurz oder lang belohnt wird. Bei mir war es jedenfalls so. Gestern mal eine neue Stelle befischt um den kleinen Forellen in Stoltera etwas Ruhe zu gönnen und einen schönen Doppelschlag hingelegt: 60 und 65cm :vik:


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin moin, komme grad vom angeln hatte 3 untermaßige durften natürlich alle wieder schwimmen! hat spaß gemacht!
heute nachmittag gehts wieder los!


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Raubfisch Hunter schrieb:


> moin, also sowas geht ja mal garnicht,es gibt nicht umsonst mindestmaße! wär eig nicht schlecht wenn es so ne notrufnummer gäbe wo dann jemand schnellstmöglich zum tatort kommt! sowas hat meiner meinung nach nichts mehr mit angelsport zu tun! wirklich man müsste solchen leuten das komplette angelsortiment wegnehmen und die lizenz gleich zerreißen!
> einfach nur pfui pfui pfui!!!!!!!|krach:


 
klar und das am besten mit dem Hubschrauber oder ne Falscherimjäger Staffel.. gibt ja nichts wichtigeres.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin auch dafür, dass die Mindestmaße eingehalten werden, klar! Aber dass ihr ihm da Gewalt androht ist Schwachsinn und wäre wohl um einiges Schlimmer als ein paar Mefokinder zu killen.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin Kretzer,

Du schreibst Unsinn.
Von Gewalt war nicht die Rede.
Gerät konfiszieren (wie in anderen Ländern üblich), und Lizenzentzug.
Völlig in Ordnung, und angemessen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ein Glück brauch ich für sowas keine Keule - meine Keulen sind am Körper angewachsen. Die die mich kennen wissen wovon ich rede und der Typ hätte mit beiden Keulen Bekanntschaft geschlossen. Da kommt mir das Bier hoch und schäumt nochmal kräftig!!!! Im Hals stecken bleiben soll sie ihm!!!



Moin mein Gutster, |wavey:

Was muß ich da von dir lesen!? |uhoh: Geht ja wohl garnicht. #d
Ich kenne Dich. Und dich haut doch schon eine Welle an der Ostsee um! :vik: :q #6

TL

Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Dito. Ist genau wie Schwarzangeln >>> außerhalb des Gesetzes und außerhalb der Moral. Weg mit solchen Leuten.

Da die meisten Angler keine Fischereiaufseher sind, hilft denke ich nur, die Polizei zu rufen und zu hoffen, dass die rechtzeitig jemand schicken.

Hier mal ne Liste für die Wasserschutzpolizeidienststellen von McPomm mit Telefon-Nummern

http://www.elwis.de/Adressen/wasserschutzpolizei/Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.pdf

Gruß
Heringsfresser


----------



## Heringskiller89

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Raubfisch Hunter schrieb:


> moin, also sowas geht ja mal garnicht,es gibt nicht umsonst mindestmaße! wär eig nicht schlecht wenn es so ne notrufnummer gäbe wo dann jemand schnellstmöglich zum tatort kommt! sowas hat meiner meinung nach nichts mehr mit angelsport zu tun! wirklich man müsste solchen leuten das komplette angelsortiment wegnehmen und die lizenz gleich zerreißen!
> einfach nur pfui pfui pfui!!!!!!!|krach:


 

Ich bin Voll deiner meinung!!!
Ich komm aus Pirna bei Dresden wir haben einmal die Elbe und par Schöne Seen.
Aber es gibt Angler die nehmen auf nichts rücksicht Weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit.
Sind meistens Leute die Gar keinen Zettel Haben oder meistens Russen die Nehmen alles mit egeal was es ist Forellen in der Schonzeit Hechte mitknapen 30cm und solche sachen :c
Mich persönlich kotzt das an. 
solchen leuten sofort alles abnehemen und Ladenverbot für alle Angelläden.

Die Ideee mit der Notrufnummer ist nicht schlecht, Kann man ja auch die 110 Anrufen die könn das auch!

Gut Ok es Kann pasieren das man mal nen hecht hat der nen drilling genau mit allen Drei hacken so im Schlunt hat das der alles verschlißt. Den hacken krigt man nicht mehr Raus ist zwar schade drumm aber befor man den Weiter Qält lieber erlösen. und noch verwerten als Operiren und danach eingehen lassen, ist ja auch nicht sin der sache.|scardie: 

dann Find ich das gut aber nicht mitnehemn bis teufel komm raus.

Hoffe das solche leute gefast werden

Petrie heil


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> klar und das am besten mit dem Hubschrauber oder ne Falscherimjäger Staffel.. gibt ja nichts wichtigeres.
> 
> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin auch dafür, dass die Mindestmaße eingehalten werden, klar! Aber dass ihr ihm da Gewalt androht ist Schwachsinn und wäre wohl um einiges Schlimmer als ein paar Mefokinder zu killen.




du musst auch mal so sehen wenn jeder 2te angler untermaßige fische zum füllen der gefriertruhe mit nehmen würde, weisst du was das für den fischbestand bedeuten würde!?
und das schlimme ist ja , die leute die keinen schein haben und von der fischerei eig keine ahnung besitzen, das sind diejenigen die mit gewalt drohen! und sowas gehört weggesperrt!
so und nu ist gut lasst uns wieder zum eig thema zurück kehren!
:vik:


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@volkerma: ich schreib doch kein Unsinn, ich kann nur gut lesen



Raubfisch Hunter schrieb:


> so und nu ist gut lasst uns wieder zum eig thema zurück kehren!
> :vik:


jo, ich versteh euch schon |wavey:

Petri Heil vom Bodensee

Kretzer


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

klasse das ihr euch immer wieder vertragt!!!:m


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

ich würde sagen hier geht es weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213259

oder was leute???:vik:


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin moin, so war heute mit ribnitzer jung wieder on tour und eine schöne 63iger Mefo landen können!
bild ist mit bei!


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Zur Hose schenke ich Dir der Tage mal einen Kalender#6.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Etwas verspätet:

Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wann: 2.4.2011, 6:00-19:00 Uhr
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: sonnig, 2-3 Windstärken
Wasser: klar
Köder: Blinker, Fliege
Fische: 3

Erste Mefo auf Blinker, zweite an der Fliegenpeitsche, dritte mit Sbirolino/Shrimp-Fliege.
Alle untermaßig oder noch gefärbt, also wieder reingesetzt...


----------

